# Vic 2007 X-mas Case Swap



## Fents (11/9/07)

Right, cant let those NSW brewers have all the fun so early again. Its on AGAIN! :super: 

Victorian X-Mas 2007 Case Swap - Rules and Regs..

1. You will supply bottles of your finest hand crafted to be delivered to a designated drop off point (spillsmostofit's house). 
2. The bottle shall be either 750 or 800ml tallies. Screw tops, PET and champagne bottles are acceptable. 
3. Your contribution shall be delivered to the drop off point in milk crates or a sturdy box. 
4. The date for the swap is tentivatly November 24th 2007 so get brewing!
5. Each bottle shall be clearly marked with your AHB name.

_*SpillsMostOfIt has kindly offered his premises (in Collingwood) as the central distribution point again (thanks Spills). The date for the swap is tentatively booked for 12.00 oclock Saturday the 24th of November. A sausage sizzle lunch will be provided but it would be appreciated if some brewers could bring along some nibbles and of cause some refreshments.*_

12 Bottles (12 participants) was great last time, means i got to drink my beer as well...BUT i reckon if theres enough people we can make it how ever many want to join in as long as we dont have to brew more than a standard 20-23 litre batch.

So sign up, take a number and come up with somthing creative! All types of brewers welcome, BIAB, K&K...anything goes.

Beer
1. Fenton - No idea yet

Nibbles
1. Fenton - Dips and Bicks


----------



## Fents (11/9/07)

Fents said:


> 1. Fenton - No idea yet
> 2. Peels - ???
> 3. Wardhog - ???
> 4. Spillsmostofit - ???
> 5. hairofthedog - ???



Dont think these fella's will mind me putting their names down


----------



## Maple (11/9/07)

I'm in...

1. Fenton - No idea yet - Dips and Bicks
2. Peels - ???
3. Wardhog - ???
4. Spillsmostofit - ???
5. hairofthedog - ???
6. Maple - Rye IPA - Savoury bites


----------



## bconnery (11/9/07)

Fents said:


> Right, cant let those NSW brewers have all the fun so early again. Its on AGAIN! :super:



As a NSW person living in QLD I don't like to get involved in state vs state as I am heavily out numbered but the alcoholics organised brewers of QLD started their Xmas case swap planning months ago  

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=15548


----------



## Quintrex (11/9/07)

1. Fenton - No idea yet
2. Peels - ???
3. Wardhog - ???
4. Spillsmostofit - ???
5. hairofthedog - ???
6. Maple - Rye IPA
7. Quintrex - Unsure


----------



## Wardhog (11/9/07)

NO I ABSOLUTELY WILL NOT DO IT YOU CAN'T MAKE ME OH OK THEN IF I MUST


1. Fenton - No idea yet
2. Peels - ???
3. Wardhog - ESB
4. Spillsmostofit - ???
5. hairofthedog - ???
6. Maple - Rye IPA

Currently drinking an ESB I'm very happy with. I'll make it again.


----------



## Fents (11/9/07)

Quintrex please please please please brew another triple!!!!!!! hahaha, fuk i loved that beer.


----------



## Fents (11/9/07)

hahaha... hogwards class of brewing is in! nice one bloke, knew u would be keen


----------



## Thirsty Boy (11/9/07)

1. Fenton - No idea yet
2. Peels - ???
3. Wardhog - ESB
4. Spillsmostofit - ???
5. hairofthedog - ???
6. Maple - Rye IPA
7. Thirsty Boy - dunno, maybe something oak barrel aged

I'm in


----------



## therook (11/9/07)

1. Fenton - No idea yet
2. Peels - ???
3. Wardhog - ESB
4. Spillsmostofit - ???
5. hairofthedog - ???
6. Maple - Rye IPA
7. Thirsty Boy - dunno, maybe something oak barrel aged
8. therook - ?????

I'm in 

Rook


----------



## mark_m (11/9/07)

1. Fenton - No idea yet
2. Peels - ???
3. Wardhog - ESB
4. Spillsmostofit - ???
5. hairofthedog - ???
6. Maple - Rye IPA
7. Thirsty Boy - dunno, maybe something oak barrel aged
8. therook - ???
9. mark_mulrooney - APA/IPA house ale

Wouldn't miss it.

Mark


----------



## apd (11/9/07)

1. Fenton - No idea yet
2. Peels - ???
3. Wardhog - ESB
4. Spillsmostofit - ???
5. hairofthedog - ???
6. Maple - Rye IPA
7. Thirsty Boy - dunno, maybe something oak barrel aged
8. therook - ???
9. mark_mulrooney - APA/IPA house ale
10. apd - Columbus pale ale

I'm in. Mark - I need to get your carbonation cap thingie back to you. Can you PM your address to me? Thanks.

Andrew


----------



## Fents (11/9/07)

...New edits in the top post

If anyone will be attending the swap drop off and would like to eat please nominate a food of some sort you will bring.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (11/9/07)

I'm thinking that I will supply breads and sausages.

All that attendees need to bring is some nibbling sorts of things and perhaps a beer, although I was thinking of providing some of that too, rather than clog up the swap per se.

Edit: Didn't read the top bit because I hate people who edit their posts.


----------



## Quintrex (11/9/07)

I'd Love to see us hit 24 entrants for this one... maybe I'm just greedy, but I loved the range we had last swap.
Game ON!!! B) 
Can everyone cater for 24 bottles if need be?


----------



## Fents (11/9/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> Edit: Didn't read the top bit because I hate people who edit their posts.



hahahaha..dont hate me spills


----------



## Maple (11/9/07)

Game ON indeed! - 24 bottles doesn't worry me 

[insert panic face here] [/insert panic face here]....come on maths...24 times 800...where's that calculator button again...Whew...sweet! 

Nibbles -> something savoury - perhaps dimmies

Maple!


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (11/9/07)

I propose that those who are attending put their nibbling contribution next to their caseswap beer choice to allow for a tiny, tiny bit of organisation...


----------



## AUHEAMIC (11/9/07)

1. Fenton - No idea yet
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/-
3. Wardhog - ESB
4. Spillsmostofit - ???
5. hairofthedog - ???
6. Maple - Rye IPA
7. Thirsty Boy - dunno, maybe something oak barrel aged
8. therook - ???
9. mark_mulrooney - APA/IPA house ale
10. apd - Columbus pale ale
11. DarkFaerytale - ???


Nibbles
1. Fenton - Dips and Bicks
2. Maple - something savoury - perhaps dimmies


----------



## Quintrex (11/9/07)

1. Fenton - No idea yet - Dips and Bicks
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/-
3. Wardhog - ESB
4. Spillsmostofit - ???
5. hairofthedog - ???
6. Maple - Rye IPA - something savoury - perhaps dimmies
7. Thirsty Boy - dunno, maybe something oak barrel aged
8. therook - ???
9. mark_mulrooney - APA/IPA house ale
10. apd - Columbus pale ale
11. DarkFaerytale - ???
12. Quintrex - ???


Sorry I got dropped off the list in parallel post/subsequent quoting!!


----------



## Fents (11/9/07)

Name - Beer style - Nominated Nibbles to bring


1. Fenton - No idea yet - Dips and Bicks
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ - 
3. Wardhog - ESB - 
4. Spillsmostofit - ??? - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - ??? - 
6. Maple - Rye IPA - perhaps dimmies
7. Thirsty Boy - dunno, maybe something oak barrel aged - 
8. therook - ??? - 
9. mark_mulrooney - APA/IPA house ale - 
10. apd - Columbus pale ale - 
11. DarkFaerytale - ??? - 
12. Quintrex - ??? -


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (11/9/07)

This is more about the detail of the swaparty than the swap itself, but I figure I will get in early.

I propose that we do not drink any beer that forms part of the swap during the swaparty. That way, the tastings can happen in the controlled environment of your lounge room, rather than the uncontrolled environment of my own (if July was anything to judge you lot by).

I'm happy to provide the bulk of the quaffing beer for the swaparty (in preference to cluttering up the case swap with my swill), but that doesn't mean you shouldn't bring stuff if you want to. As long as no-one gets arrested or worse on the way home and we don't have another one of those embarrassing vomit-meets-cat experiences, it's on for young and old.  

As per last time, if you want to drop off your case before and pick it up after the swaparty to make the transportation thing easier, this is acceptable as well.


----------



## therook (11/9/07)

1. Fenton - No idea yet - Dips and Bicks
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ -
3. Wardhog - ESB -
4. Spillsmostofit - ??? - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - ??? -
6. Maple - Rye IPA - perhaps dimmies
7. Thirsty Boy - dunno, maybe something oak barrel aged -
8. therook - ???????
9. mark_mulrooney - APA/IPA house ale -
10. apd - Columbus pale ale -
11. DarkFaerytale - ??? -
12. Quintrex - ??? - 

As for the food, is this just a bloke thing or do we bring the Missus and kids?

Rook


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (11/9/07)

therook said:


> As for the food, is this just a bloke thing or do we bring the Missus and kids?



Judging by the look of your missus in that pic in your .sig, I reckon you should leave her at home. I will be finding some errand for mine to carry out so that we are not impeded by her presence... h34r:


----------



## Fents (11/9/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> Judging by the look of your missus in that pic in your .sig, I reckon you should leave her at home. I will be finding some errand for mine to carry out so that we are not impeded by her presence... h34r:



:lol:


----------



## DarkFaerytale (11/9/07)

1. Fenton - No idea yet - Dips and Bicks
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ -
3. Wardhog - ESB -
4. Spillsmostofit - ??? - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - ??? -
6. Maple - Rye IPA - perhaps dimmies
7. Thirsty Boy - dunno, maybe something oak barrel aged -
8. therook - AAA or Stout
9. mark_mulrooney - APA/IPA house ale -
10. apd - Columbus pale ale -
11. DarkFaerytale - some kind of wheat or rye - hopefuly pasta salad
12. Quintrex - ??? - 

thanks for adding me peels sorry i have not been on ahb much (not at all) they blocked ahb at work (bastards) and i'v only just got the net installed at home. most likely i'll be entering a hefe, roggenbier or dunkelwiesen as i'll have a couple wheat yeast cultures around for summer


----------



## therook (11/9/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> Judging by the look of your missus in that pic in your .sig, I reckon you should leave her at home. I will be finding some errand for mine to carry out so that we are not impeded by her presence... h34r:




you should see her on a bad day :blink:


----------



## Fents (11/9/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> thanks for adding me peels sorry i have not been on ahb much (not at all) they blocked ahb at work (bastards) and i'v only just got the net installed at home. most likely i'll be entering a hefe, roggenbier or dunkelwiesen as i'll have a couple wheat yeast cultures around for summer



your birthday today is it not mate? check ya myspaz  happy birthday dude, have a rocking one.


----------



## Fents (11/9/07)

so we got 12 people in one day? i reckon we will hit 20 crew easy peasy.


----------



## Ally (11/9/07)

Name - Beer style - Nominated Nibbles to bring

1. Fenton - No idea yet - Dips and Bicks
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ - 
3. Wardhog - ESB - 
4. Spillsmostofit - ??? - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - ??? - 
6. Maple - Rye IPA - perhaps dimmies
7. Thirsty Boy - dunno, maybe something oak barrel aged - 
8. therook - ??? - 
9. mark_mulrooney - APA/IPA house ale - 
10. apd - Columbus pale ale - 
11. DarkFaerytale - ??? - 
12. Quintrex - ??? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (11/9/07)

Fents said:


> so we got 12 people in one day? i reckon we will hit 20 crew easy peasy.



I hope not - I was only going to buy 12 sausages and 24 pieces of bread (split between sausage wrapper and faery bread).


----------



## Quintrex (11/9/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> I hope not - I was only going to buy 12 sausages and 24 pieces of bread (split between sausage wrapper and faery bread).


cough * tightarse* cough cough, sorry sore throat  

I guess i can bring some bbq stuff if you need a hand, otherwise it'll be fairy bread or something :huh: 

Q


----------



## DarkFaerytale (11/9/07)

Fents said:


> your birthday today is it not mate? check ya myspaz  happy birthday dude, have a rocking one.



it is and thanks its going well  had free beers and food at both my locals and also got a bar in the lounge room now, woo! 

now i'm off to see that new cartoon with the rat in it at the movies 

mmmm fairy bread

-Phill


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (11/9/07)

Quintrex said:


> cough * tightarse* cough cough, sorry sore throat
> 
> I guess i can bring some bbq stuff if you need a hand, otherwise it'll be fairy bread or something :huh:
> 
> Q



Thanks for the offer, but I've heard about your 'bbq stuff' and on reflection I will shell out for the extra meat products...


----------



## Fents (11/9/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> Thanks for the offer, but I've heard about your 'bbq stuff' and on reflection I will shell out for the extra meat products...



If you wanna grab whatever meat (readrime cut scotch fillet steak  ) im sure everyone can kick in a fiver or a pavorotti. B)


----------



## andreic (11/9/07)

1. Fenton - No idea yet - Dips and Bicks
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ -
3. Wardhog - ESB -
4. Spillsmostofit - ??? - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - ??? -
6. Maple - Rye IPA - perhaps dimmies
7. Thirsty Boy - dunno, maybe something oak barrel aged -
8. therook - ??? -
9. mark_mulrooney - APA/IPA house ale -
10. apd - Columbus pale ale -
11. DarkFaerytale - ??? -
12. Quintrex - ??? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
14. Andreic - not sure yet -

I'm in. Just need to think of what to contribute for the case - perhaps a hefeweizen, or maybe the helles I just put in the lagering fridge depending on how it turns out.

cheers,

Andrei


----------



## voota (12/9/07)

1. Fenton - No idea yet - Dips and Bicks
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ -
3. Wardhog - ESB -
4. Spillsmostofit - ??? - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - ??? -
6. Maple - Rye IPA - perhaps dimmies
7. Thirsty Boy - dunno, maybe something oak barrel aged -
8. therook - ??? -
9. mark_mulrooney - APA/IPA house ale -
10. apd - Columbus pale ale -
11. DarkFaerytale - ??? -
12. Quintrex - ??? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
14. Andreic - not sure yet -
15. voota - smoked extra stout


----------



## mark_m (13/9/07)

1. Fenton - No idea yet - Dips and Bicks
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ -
3. Wardhog - ESB -
4. Spillsmostofit - ??? - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - ??? -
6. Maple - Rye IPA - perhaps dimmies
7. Thirsty Boy - dunno, maybe something oak barrel aged -
8. therook - ??? -
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
10. apd - Columbus pale ale -
11. DarkFaerytale - ??? -
12. Quintrex - ??? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
14. Andreic - not sure yet -
15. voota - smoked extra stout


----------



## brettprevans (13/9/07)

Im in, - it will be my first case swap  

so i guess im 16? might do a Hop Ale (I call it a Hop Draught). as what nibbles to bring i'll let you know.


----------



## Fents (13/9/07)

1. Fenton - No idea yet - Dips and Bicks
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ -
3. Wardhog - ESB -
4. Spillsmostofit - ??? - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - ??? -
6. Maple - Rye IPA - perhaps dimmies
7. Thirsty Boy - dunno, maybe something oak barrel aged -
8. therook - ??? -
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
10. apd - Columbus pale ale -
11. DarkFaerytale - ??? -
12. Quintrex - ??? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
14. Andreic - not sure yet -
15. voota - smoked extra stout
16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - ???


----------



## Hutch (13/9/07)

1. Fenton - No idea yet - Dips and Bicks
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ -
3. Wardhog - ESB -
4. Spillsmostofit - ??? - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - ??? -
6. Maple - Rye IPA - perhaps dimmies
7. Thirsty Boy - dunno, maybe something oak barrel aged -
8. therook - ??? -
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
10. apd - Columbus pale ale -
11. DarkFaerytale - ??? -
12. Quintrex - ??? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
14. Andreic - not sure yet -
15. voota - smoked extra stout
16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - ???
17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ???

My first swap as well. I'm thinking an APA using Flying Dog Wyeast. Food - not too sure yet...


----------



## brettprevans (13/9/07)

Spills

Im happy just to kick in some $ for extra bbq stuff if thats suits you better rather than me bringing nibbles


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (13/9/07)

citymorgue2 said:


> Spills
> 
> Im happy just to kick in some $ for extra bbq stuff if thats suits you better rather than me bringing nibbles



It's not about the money, but do whatever makes you most comfortable. As long as we have a good time and get the job done, it's all good. Once the numbers are stable, everyone should be able to gauge quantities and stuff to ensure we don't suffocate under a mountain of food...

The only restrictions are that this is a 'fully-clothed' event and NO TUNA!


----------



## DarkFaerytale (13/9/07)

1. Fenton - No idea yet - Dips and Bicks
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ -
3. Wardhog - ESB -
4. Spillsmostofit - ??? - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - ??? -
6. Maple - Rye IPA - perhaps dimmies
7. Thirsty Boy - dunno, maybe something oak barrel aged -
8. therook - ??? -
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
10. apd - Columbus pale ale -
11. DarkFaerytale - hefe or roggenbier - probably pasta salad
12. Quintrex - ??? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
14. Andreic - not sure yet -
15. voota - smoked extra stout
16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - ???
17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ???


----------



## lucas (13/9/07)

I better grab a spot before we run out of places. NFI what I'll brew yet

1. Fenton - No idea yet - Dips and Bicks
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ -
3. Wardhog - ESB -
4. Spillsmostofit - ??? - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - ??? -
6. Maple - Rye IPA - perhaps dimmies
7. Thirsty Boy - dunno, maybe something oak barrel aged -
8. therook - ??? -
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
10. apd - Columbus pale ale -
11. DarkFaerytale - hefe or roggenbier - probably pasta salad
12. Quintrex - ??? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
14. Andreic - not sure yet -
15. voota - smoked extra stout
16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - ???
17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ???
18. lucas - ???


----------



## hairofthedog (13/9/07)

maybe just a pale ale unless i get inventive chips or nuts something easy thanks for the invite fents


----------



## Fents (13/9/07)

more the merrier they say!


----------



## therook (14/9/07)

1. Fenton - No idea yet - Dips and Bicks
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ -
3. Wardhog - ESB -
4. Spillsmostofit - ??? - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - ??? -
6. Maple - Rye IPA - perhaps dimmies
7. Thirsty Boy - dunno, maybe something oak barrel aged -
8. therook - Alt 
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
10. apd - Columbus pale ale -
11. DarkFaerytale - hefe or roggenbier - probably pasta salad
12. Quintrex - ??? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
14. Andreic - not sure yet -
15. voota - smoked extra stout
16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - ???
17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ???
18. lucas - ???

Ok, I'll do an Alt beer.

rook


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (14/9/07)

I'm in ( another case swap virgin )

Put me down for a Kolsch

Cheers

Chris


----------



## AUHEAMIC (14/9/07)

1. Fenton - No idea yet - Dips and Bicks
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ - Sausages and Bread
3. Wardhog - ESB -
4. Spillsmostofit - ??? - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - ??? -
6. Maple - Rye IPA - perhaps dimmies
7. Thirsty Boy - dunno, maybe something oak barrel aged -
8. therook - Alt 
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
10. apd - Columbus pale ale -
11. DarkFaerytale - hefe or roggenbier - probably pasta salad
12. Quintrex - ??? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
14. Andreic - not sure yet -
15. voota - smoked extra stout
16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - ???
17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ???
18. lucas - ???
19. Chris Taylor - Kolsch


----------



## hairofthedog (14/9/07)

Peels said:


> 1. Fenton - No idea yet - Dips and Bicks
> 2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ - Sausages and Bread
> 3. Wardhog - ESB -
> 4. Spillsmostofit - ??? - Sausages and Bread
> ...


----------



## Fents (14/9/07)

aww i was thinking about a kolsch too! havnt brewed one ever tho...hmmm the recipe search continues!


----------



## andreic (14/9/07)

1. Fenton - No idea yet - Dips and Bicks
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ - Sausages and Bread
3. Wardhog - ESB -
4. Spillsmostofit - ??? - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - spicy pale ale - chips or nuts
6. Maple - Rye IPA - perhaps dimmies
7. Thirsty Boy - dunno, maybe something oak barrel aged -
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
10. apd - Columbus pale ale -
11. DarkFaerytale - hefe or roggenbier - probably pasta salad
12. Quintrex - ??? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
14. Andreic - Munich Helles (if fit for human consumption) or Hefe (backup)
15. voota - smoked extra stout
16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - ???
17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ???
18. lucas - ???
19. Chris Taylor - Kolsch

I have a Munich Helles lagering away right now. If it turns out ok it will be my swap beer, otherwise a Hefeweizen... I reserve the right to change my mind!


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (14/9/07)

1. Fenton - No idea yet - Dips and Bicks
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ - Sausages and Bread
3. Wardhog - ESB -
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - spicy pale ale - chips or nuts
6. Maple - Rye IPA - perhaps dimmies
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
10. apd - Columbus pale ale -
11. DarkFaerytale - hefe or roggenbier - probably pasta salad
12. Quintrex - ??? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
14. Andreic - Munich Helles (if fit for human consumption) or Hefe (backup)
15. voota - smoked extra stout
16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - ???
17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ???
18. lucas - ???
19. Chris Taylor - Kolsch


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (14/9/07)

Hi Fents,

I was tossing up between a Kolsch and a American Amber Ale that my brewing mates all seem to like. So put me down for that instead.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (14/9/07)

1. Fenton - No idea yet - Dips and Bicks
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ - Sausages and Bread
3. Wardhog - ESB -
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - spicy pale ale - chips or nuts
6. Maple - Rye IPA - perhaps dimmies
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
10. apd - Columbus pale ale -
11. DarkFaerytale - hefe or roggenbier - probably pasta salad
12. Quintrex - ??? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
14. Andreic - Munich Helles (if fit for human consumption) or Hefe (backup)
15. voota - smoked extra stout
16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - ???
17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ???
18. lucas - ???
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale


----------



## Fents (14/9/07)

Looks like i might be doing my first kolsch then! (maybe...)


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (14/9/07)

Hi Fents,

Definitely try doing a Kolsch at some stage. A very underrated style IMHO. Probably my most requested style from my non-brewing friends.

Cheers 

Chris


----------



## Fents (15/9/07)

1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ - Sausages and Bread
3. Wardhog - ESB -
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - spicy pale ale - chips or nuts
6. Maple - Rye IPA - perhaps dimmies
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
10. apd - Columbus pale ale -
11. DarkFaerytale - hefe or roggenbier - probably pasta salad
12. Quintrex - ??? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
14. Andreic - Munich Helles (if fit for human consumption) or Hefe (backup)
15. voota - smoked extra stout
16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - ???
17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ???
18. lucas - ???
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale

So it has been decided! Unleash the kolsch...courtesy of a 2565 starter fro Quinterx


----------



## driveitlikeustoleit (17/9/07)

I'm in if thats cool.

Gonna make an ACA.
The last one rocked so I'll see if i can recreate it.
I imagine I'll be coming with Q so can sort food out with him.
BBQ sounds interesting though.


----------



## Fents (17/9/07)

1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ - Sausages and Bread
3. Wardhog - ESB -
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - spicy pale ale - chips or nuts
6. Maple - Rye IPA - perhaps dimmies
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
10. apd - Columbus pale ale -
11. DarkFaerytale - hefe or roggenbier - probably pasta salad
12. Quintrex - ??? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
14. Andreic - Munich Helles (if fit for human consumption) or Hefe (backup)
15. voota - smoked extra stout
16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - ???
17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ???
18. lucas - ???
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21.
22.
23.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (17/9/07)

We should stop accepting entrants soon - or we'll all be brewing night and day between now and the case swap (and my house has a legal occupation limit of 300 people)...


----------



## Fents (17/9/07)

3 more spots to fill i reckon...

Dont worry spills my people know people in the know about household legal occupation limits, im sure we can get a extra 200 crew license for the day/night


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (17/9/07)

Fents said:


> 3 more spots to fill i reckon...
> 
> Dont worry spills my people know people in the know about household legal occupation limits, im sure we can get a extra 200 crew license for the day/night




I reckon five more - tops. You take two dozen of yours in and bring home two dozen aliens. You don't need to bring home a bottle of your own. That way, if people like peels (  ) want to go and buy two boxes of VB for their bottles, they have an exact number of boxes full of bottles.


----------



## andreic (17/9/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> I reckon five more - tops. You take two dozen of yours in and bring home two dozen aliens. You don't need to bring home a bottle of your own. That way, if people like peels (  ) want to go and buy two boxes of VB for their bottles, they have an exact number of boxes full of bottles.



I have never attended the bottle sorting at a case swap so I don't speak from experience, but I'm sure I read somewhere that its far easier to get one of your own bottles back and thus make each case the same. Otherwise you have to sort each entrant's case differently (e.g. make sure andreic's case doesn't have one of andreic's beers, etc...). Most of the other case swaps have 28 entrants... but I'd be keen to limit it to 25 or 26 max since my proposed case swap beer is a 20L batch.

cheers,

Andrei


----------



## AUHEAMIC (17/9/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> I reckon five more - tops. You take two dozen of yours in and bring home two dozen aliens. You don't need to bring home a bottle of your own. That way, if people like peels (  ) want to go and buy two boxes of VB for their bottles, they have an exact number of boxes full of bottles.


Any more of that guff and you will be getting unopened VB bottles as a "pleasant gift" for being the host


----------



## Wardhog (18/9/07)

andreic said:


> I'd be keen to limit it to 25 or 26 max since my proposed case swap beer is a 20L batch.



This sounds like a good idea. I'm currently in the process of scaling up my brewery to produce 50L batches, but I think I'm in the minority.

Also, I doubt whether I'll be able to make it to the swap sort. I've got a wedding anniversary weekend away around the twenties of November, and unless I miss my guess, we'll all be heading to the polling booths around then, too.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (18/9/07)

andreic said:


> I have never attended the bottle sorting at a case swap so I don't speak from experience, but I'm sure I read somewhere that its far easier to get one of your own bottles back and thus make each case the same. Otherwise you have to sort each entrant's case differently (e.g. make sure andreic's case doesn't have one of andreic's beers, etc...). Most of the other case swaps have 28 entrants... but I'd be keen to limit it to 25 or 26 max since my proposed case swap beer is a 20L batch.
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Andrei



But where's the fun in that? I do agree that we don't want to be brewing double-batches, though!


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (18/9/07)

Wardhog said:


> ... unless I miss my guess, we'll all be heading to the polling booths around then, too.



Is it too late to register my house as a polling place? We could all be registered AEC stewards or whatever they call themselves...


----------



## Fents (21/9/07)

Fents said:


> 1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks
> 2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ - Sausages and Bread
> 3. Wardhog - ESB -
> 4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
> ...



Bump...still spots available! sign up yo!


----------



## Quintrex (23/9/07)

Hmmmm, I'm think i'll do a belgian IPA or something like it.

Belgian yeast and maybe some hardcore hops !!!

Otherwise I'll try for something chouffe-ish

Q

1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ - Sausages and Bread
3. Wardhog - ESB -
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - spicy pale ale - chips or nuts
6. Maple - Rye IPA - perhaps dimmies
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
10. apd - Columbus pale ale -
11. DarkFaerytale - hefe or roggenbier - probably pasta salad
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
14. Andreic - Munich Helles (if fit for human consumption) or Hefe (backup)
15. voota - smoked extra stout
16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - ???
17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ???
18. lucas - ???
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21.
22.
23.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (27/9/07)

just an update on mine;

i'v recieved all the ingreadiants for a roggenbier inspired by the jamil show and i'll be brewing monday morning (i love RDO's) for the case swap, but just incase things go pear shaped with that beer as i'v never brewed one befor i have a great tasting foreign extra stout to be bottled this weekend that'll be my backup.

1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ - Sausages and Bread
3. Wardhog - ESB -
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - spicy pale ale - chips or nuts
6. Maple - Rye IPA - perhaps dimmies
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
10. apd - Columbus pale ale -
11. DarkFaerytale - roggenbier or back up F.E. Stout - probably pasta salad
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
14. Andreic - Munich Helles (if fit for human consumption) or Hefe (backup)
15. voota - smoked extra stout
16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - ???
17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ???
18. lucas - ???
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21.
22.
23.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (27/9/07)

If my Belgian Dumb Blonde doesn't turn out as cute as it should, my backup will be either a house Austramerican pale ale or two boxes of Melbourne Bitter!


----------



## therook (27/9/07)

Why do we have to use big bottles? I only have stubbies  

Are we allowed to say give 2 stubbies per person.

If not i will have to buy 2 dozen bottles of VB  

Rook


----------



## Maple (27/9/07)

I'm in the same situation, i have 1 750 ml bottle, but heaps of stubbies. Is this an option? 0therwise I'll need to source some PET's.

edit: Sorted with PET's - G&G seem to have em, I'll pick some up on the weekend.


----------



## Fents (27/9/07)

Well heres what your all getting...

100ml's of kolsch each...I'll just keep the excess 30litres  Is this the smallest ever batch of fermenting kolsch? :lol: 

Massive thanks to Quintrex who gave me a kolsch starter that i thought didnt work but it was just playing games with me.







This Wyeast 2565 ferments like a bloody rocket too!


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (27/9/07)

Some people with more CaseSwapping Experience than I reckon stubbies are a pain in the quoit to deal with during the swap proper and for transportation, etc. Watching the last one transpire, I thought that even the difference in bottle types made a difference.

I found that it is pretty easy to scrounge empties if you have the time for it and others have hit reception centres, etc (or at least that is what Peels, et al claim to have done).

If I had my druthers, I'd make it so everyone submitted Coopers PET bottles (or CUB longnecks - but just one kind across the board). That way, everything is the same and you get back pretty much what you put in. If you don't usually use such things, they become your 'Case Swap' bottles.

Having said all that, I am not fussed what people use as long as it is glass or PET pressure vessels. I will be using the bottles I got from the last swap.


----------



## Fents (27/9/07)

when we making the cut off date spillsy?


----------



## apd (27/9/07)

Please, no stubbies.

Like Spills said, longnecks are easy to scrounge. You could also buy some PET bottles.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (27/9/07)

Fents said:


> when we making the cut off date spillsy?



Well... Working backwards - always a great way to orient one's self.

The Swapparty is on 24 November. 
We're heading for about two dozen Actively Participating Brewers.
I'm assuming people will be brewing a batch of 23litres or thereabouts.
(Therefore) A standard-ish batch will cover the number of bottles required.
I for one will be acquiring comestibles on the day or the day immediately prior, but I expect others to be doing so as early as the weekend prior.
I figure that we can leave the gate open to accommodate any late-bolting right up until early November.

Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## DarkFaerytale (28/9/07)

i'm sure it's been said earlier in the thread but why 24th of nov and not mid december?

oh and i'm quite happy to be a pickup point for south east suburbs again (springvale south)

-Phill


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (28/9/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> i'm sure it's been said earlier in the thread but why 24th of nov and not mid december?



To avoid the end-of-year rush of work parties and general debauchery. It's like buying your Christmas presents in July to avoid the inevitable rush on December 24.


----------



## therook (28/9/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> To avoid the end-of-year rush of work parties and general debauchery. It's like buying your Christmas presents in July to avoid the inevitable rush on December 24.




I agree, there is to much happening for most people in December

Rook


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (28/9/07)

therook said:


> I agree, there is to much happening for most people in December
> 
> Rook



And, as it occurred to me after I posted last, we can all agree not to open the swap case until some date in the future...


----------



## Maple (28/9/07)

> And, as it occurred to me after I posted last, we can all agree not to open the swap case until some date in the future... wink.gif



We may need to supply locks and keys... Tell ya what, I'm keen as mustard to try other peep's brew..

```

```


----------



## DarkFaerytale (28/9/07)

i solemnly swear not to open a beer from the box untill december 24th...well 21st is when i finish work....and i might get thursty befor then..... i'll see how i go 

-Phill


----------



## AUHEAMIC (28/9/07)

I will be able to wait until 24th December. My stocks of VB will get me through until then


----------



## Fents (28/9/07)

Peels said:


> I will be able to wait until 24th December. My stocks of VB will get me through until then



:lol:


----------



## DarkFaerytale (28/9/07)

Peels said:


> I will be able to wait until 24th December. My stocks of VB will get me through until then



:icon_vomit: 

new emoticons..... what the hell is this?

:icon_chickcheers: 

-Phill


----------



## brettprevans (28/9/07)

octoberfest emoticons maybe!!! :lol:

Tonight has been reserved for finishing touches to my caseswap batch (labeling etc). so im all set to go.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (28/9/07)

dam your on the ball CM2, at the rate i'm going i'll be botteling the day of the dam swap!


----------



## brettprevans (28/9/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> dam your on the ball CM2, at the rate i'm going i'll be botteling the day of the dam swap!


I had a batch brewing and decided to use that.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (28/9/07)

Mine fired up on schedule late last night and the yeasties are now happily chewing away. You should see the size of some of them - oneb had a go at one of the cats this morning!


----------



## Hutch (28/9/07)

Mine's just finished primary, so looks like I'll need to pick up some PET bottles this weekend.
Flying Dog yeast is VERY interesting indeed - smells like a fermenter full of pipe tabaco


----------



## brettprevans (30/9/07)

absolute disaster!!! the worst has happened, i was moving my beer around to make room around the place and knocked my caseswap beer (and another case) off the top of the pile....broken glass, beer, and tears ensued. a few PET bottles survived but most of them were glass. im devistated    Worst of all, im not really sure Ive got the time (or enough 750ml bottles) for another batch. I thought about using some of my other batches but I either dont have enough for a caseswap or they arent in 750ml bottles.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (30/9/07)

citymorgue2 said:


> absolute disaster!!! the worst has happened, i was moving my beer around to make room around the place and knocked my caseswap beer (and another case) off the top of the pile....broken glass, beer, and tears ensued. a few PET bottles survived but most of them were glass. im devistated    Worst of all, im not really sure Ive got the time (or enough 750ml bottles) for another batch. I thought about using some of my other batches but I either dont have enough for a caseswap or they arent in 750ml bottles.



Yikes!  

Well I for one am not too precious about accepting smaller bottles, in fact I prefer stubbies over long necks.

Do others agree that we should be able to make exceptions in these "emergency" cases?


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (30/9/07)

Well my case swap batch is now bubbling away nicely.

Hope you guys like it hoppy  seriously hoppy.

Got a bit carried away after purchasing ~ 2kg of hops to see me through the next year or so.

... might have to consider a plan B, just in case.


----------



## Quintrex (30/9/07)

Chris Taylor said:


> Well my case swap batch is now bubbling away nicely.
> 
> Hope you guys like it hoppy  seriously hoppy.
> 
> ...




So give us some hinters on the recipe?, what can this hophead look forward too  

Q


----------



## braufrau (30/9/07)

citymorgue2 said:


> absolute disaster!!! the worst has happened, i was moving my beer around to make room around the place and knocked my caseswap beer (and another case) off the top of the pile....broken glass, beer, and tears ensued. a few PET bottles survived but most of them were glass. im devistated    Worst of all, im not really sure Ive got the time (or enough 750ml bottles) for another batch. I thought about using some of my other batches but I either dont have enough for a caseswap or they arent in 750ml bottles.




Whip up something hoppy that is supposed to be drunk "fresh" like an APA!


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (30/9/07)

Hop additions:

30gm POW - 7.2% AA @ 60min
25gm POW - 7.2% AA @ 15min
25gm Cascade - 6% AA @ 15 min
35gm Amarillo - 9.5% AA @ 5 min

Bit worried about the last addition because I did the no-chill method so it stayed pretty warm for quite a while, and might have imparted a bit more of the AA than I wanted.

This ones is at the limits of my bitterness threshold, but have made it 3 or 4 times now and worked out quite well.


----------



## apd (1/10/07)

citymorgue2 said:


> ...broken glass, beer, and tears ensued.



cm2, my condolences. I'm a reasonably clumsy unit so when I hear of others' disasters in the brewery, I count myself very lucky. On the other hand, I can't help thinking that my run of luck is building up to one huge disaster that involves broken glass and a trip to hospital.

And don't worry, there's still plenty of time to put another brew down.


----------



## Wardhog (1/10/07)

apd said:


> And don't worry, there's still plenty of time to put another brew down.



Heaps of time. The ESB I plan to make is loaded with EKG, a hop which I think needs a minimum 4 weeks in the bottle, and I still haven't brewed mine yet. I will be in probably a week or two's time, but I haven't done it yet.


----------



## lucas (1/10/07)

yep, plenty of time left. I still dont even know what I'm brewing yet. life's been hectic


----------



## brettprevans (1/10/07)

thanks for the sypathies. im not normally clumsy so i feel like an absolute doofus for breaking all that beer. what sucks most is that i dont have enough 750ml bottles (only 3 left), which means going out and buying some if I cant salvage any. bloody annoying. why do I have so many 650ml bottles!!! oh well. will report back later.


----------



## therook (1/10/07)

citymorgue2 said:


> thanks for the sypathies. im not normally clumsy so i feel like an absolute doofus for breaking all that beer. what sucks most is that i dont have enough 750ml bottles (only 3 left), which means going out and buying some if I cant salvage any. bloody annoying. why do I have so many 650ml bottles!!! oh well. will report back later.




I'm happy to have stubbies, that way you don't have to drink it all at once.

Rook


----------



## brettprevans (1/10/07)

i dont use stubbies. i have about 250 glass 650ml (from various sources and plenty spare), had managed to accumulate 15 glass 750ml and about 60 PET 750ml. most of which already have beer in bottle conditioning.

i'll report back. 

on a happy topic I felt the need to brew last night and my extract christmoose ale (recipe care of Bconnery)came out ace. all my boils ans steeping went well and somehow managed to do a small chill (put big pot into cold water in laundry sink for 5min) and when i had finished making to 23L the temp was 22-24C. perfect to pitch yeast (T58) as im fermenting at 22C. maybe god felt bad about screwing up my caseswap


----------



## Hutch (1/10/07)

citymorgue2 said:


> i dont use stubbies. i have about 250 glass 650ml


Hey CM2,
I reckon you just use the 650ml bottles if you've got that many - you've suffered enough with the loss of a batch already  
Lets not lose sight of the fact its not about quantity, but the chance to sample the quality of other's efforts.
I for one would rather stubbies (only because I have heaps that I seldom use), but will happily buy some PETs for the sake of the swap.

And another thing... Carn-a-Cats!!!!


----------



## 65bellett (1/10/07)

Hi Guys, Is there any possies left at the swap party? Would love to have my beer tasted by other Home Brewers.


----------



## Quintrex (1/10/07)

65bellett said:


> Hi Guys, Is there any possies left at the swap party? Would love to have my beer tasted by other Home Brewers.



There is still 3 or 4 more spots, copy and paste the following list and put your name/ contribution on it in a post.

Q

1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ - Sausages and Bread
3. Wardhog - ESB -
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - spicy pale ale - chips or nuts
6. Maple - Rye IPA - perhaps dimmies
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
10. apd - Columbus pale ale -
11. DarkFaerytale - roggenbier or back up F.E. Stout - probably pasta salad
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
14. Andreic - Munich Helles (if fit for human consumption) or Hefe (backup)
15. voota - smoked extra stout
16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - ???
17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ???
18. lucas - ???
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## wambesi (1/10/07)

65bellett said:


> Hi Guys, Is there any possies left at the swap party? Would love to have my beer tasted by other Home Brewers.



I was thinking the same except I'm not going to be here on the 24th Nov and also my brews whilst I think are not too bad are also probably not too good...


----------



## Wardhog (1/10/07)

wambesi said:


> I was thinking the same except I'm not going to be here on the 24th Nov and also my brews whilst I think are not too bad are also probably not too good...



Getting feedback is a good way to improve them.


----------



## 65bellett (1/10/07)

1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ - Sausages and Bread
3. Wardhog - ESB -
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - spicy pale ale - chips or nuts
6. Maple - Rye IPA - perhaps dimmies
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
10. apd - Columbus pale ale -
11. DarkFaerytale - roggenbier or back up F.E. Stout - probably pasta salad
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
14. Andreic - Munich Helles (if fit for human consumption) or Hefe (backup)
15. voota - smoked extra stout
16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - ???
17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ???
18. lucas - ???
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter - Cheese and Crackers
22.
23.
24.


----------



## Quintrex (1/10/07)

wambesi said:


> I was thinking the same except I'm not going to be here on the 24th Nov and also my brews whilst I think are not too bad are also probably not too good...



We often have drop-off points, so you can drop off your contribution to another case-swap participant, and then pick up your mixed case swap from the kind soul taking your contribution/picking up your mixed case.

Q


----------



## wambesi (1/10/07)

Wardhog said:


> Getting feedback is a good way to improve them.



Too true, so here goes my first case swap. For the record I'm K&K moving more towards extract before BIAB planned in Dec xmas hols.

1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ - Sausages and Bread
3. Wardhog - ESB -
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - spicy pale ale - chips or nuts
6. Maple - Rye IPA - perhaps dimmies
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
10. apd - Columbus pale ale -
11. DarkFaerytale - roggenbier or back up F.E. Stout - probably pasta salad
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
14. Andreic - Munich Helles (if fit for human consumption) or Hefe (backup)
15. voota - smoked extra stout
16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - ???
17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ???
18. lucas - ???
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter - Cheese and Crackers
22. wambesi - ??? thinking about it...
23.
24.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (1/10/07)

wambesi said:


> I was thinking the same except I'm not going to be here on the 24th Nov and also my brews whilst I think are not too bad are also probably not too good...




Hi wambesi,

The more the merrier I say.

Hope expectations aren't too high or I might be in trouble too  


Note if the election is called on 24th I might have to do the drop off as well, my wife is working on the polling booth. Trust the fscking pollies to put a spanner in the works.


----------



## wambesi (1/10/07)

1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ - Sausages and Bread
3. Wardhog - ESB -
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - spicy pale ale - chips or nuts
6. Maple - Rye IPA - perhaps dimmies
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
10. apd - Columbus pale ale -
11. DarkFaerytale - roggenbier or back up F.E. Stout - probably pasta salad
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
14. Andreic - Munich Helles (if fit for human consumption) or Hefe (backup)
15. voota - smoked extra stout
16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - ???
17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ???
18. lucas - ???
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter - Cheese and Crackers
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer 
23.
24.

Ok might do a honey wheat beer, but then looking again Thirsty has a wheat. 
But is it a sweet wheat 

EDIT:Actually just looking into it now I lost my old recipe  Oh well, just did up another one, hope it turns out as I wasn't this adventurous for the last one...


----------



## Quintrex (1/10/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> Mine fired up on schedule late last night and the yeasties are now happily chewing away. You should see the size of some of them - oneb had a go at one of the cats this morning!



My yeast ate your yeast!!!!


----------



## DarkFaerytale (2/10/07)

holy crap Q! what yeast is that?

i brewed my roggenbier yesterday and i'll pitch tonight after work

only one thing i can say

F#% YOU RYE MALT!

i had 4 stuck sparges even with 2 leters of rice hulls. the stuff has the consistancy of oil, i'll see how it finishes in the bottle befor i decide if i'll add it to the case, if i don't i'll make sure to bring a bottle to the swap as i'm sure not many have had a roggenbier befor

-Phill


----------



## Thirsty Boy (2/10/07)

wambesi said:


> Ok might do a honey wheat beer, but then looking again Thirsty has a wheat.
> But is it a sweet wheat



Nothing wrong with more than one wheat. Its summertime and wheaties are good in summer. Plus they are fast to brew... so there might be a couple of "oops, I screwed my intended brew, here's a Hefe..." type incidents.

We're brewing a double batch of the Hefe around at Spill's place on Thursday - half for the swap and half for a party. So hopefully it will be half decent, or there are going to be a lot of disappointed people...

Thirsty


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (2/10/07)

Last time, the fear was that everyone would be brewing Pale Ales. I don't think we need fear the wheat this time around, but they may need special exemption from the "Don't Drink Before XXX" rule.


----------



## Quintrex (2/10/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> holy crap Q! what yeast is that?
> 
> i brewed my roggenbier yesterday and i'll pitch tonight after work
> 
> ...



I used wyeast 3522, belgian ardennes yeast. It's vicious, putting out some good smells, so looking forward to trying it soon.


Hah, so using Rye malt for beer sounds as much fun as making 100% rye bread, its a bitch to knead, just sticky yucky Poo!!!!

So how long did your sparge take?

Q


----------



## DarkFaerytale (2/10/07)

i batch sparge so it's usually just turn the tap half way for a couple of leters then just open it right up, so having the stuck sparges and having to sparge slowly added about an hour and a half to my brew day 

with a temp range of 18-29 on that yeast how hot are you brewing it?

-Phill


----------



## Quintrex (2/10/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> i batch sparge so it's usually just turn the tap half way for a couple of leters then just open it right up, so having the stuck sparges and having to sparge slowly added about an hour and a half to my brew day
> 
> with a temp range of 18-29 on that yeast how hot are you brewing it?
> 
> -Phill



Started at 18 let it climb to around 20-21, didn't want insane amounts of yeast character, would rather let the hops do the talking in this one!!! 
I will be brewing something like la chouffe, which will be my alternate swap beer, I'd imagine I'd let the yeast go a little more nuts towards the end of the ferment in that one. 
But impressed so far with its behaviour.
Q


----------



## DarkFaerytale (2/10/07)

ahh sometimes it's good to have friends who have no idea and don't want any idea when it comes to beer, managed to finish off a bottle of la chouffe i bought to a party by myself once because "i'm not drinking that shit it's in a champagne bottle". good times 

-Phill


----------



## Quintrex (2/10/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> ahh sometimes it's good to have friends who have no idea and don't want any idea when it comes to beer, managed to finish off a bottle of la chouffe i bought to a party by myself once because "i'm not drinking that shit it's in a champagne bottle". good times
> 
> -Phill



Hah, too right, LUCKY!!!!

Well I'll at least bring a bottle of my attempt along to the swap, all going well!

Q


----------



## DarkFaerytale (2/10/07)

YUM


----------



## 65bellett (2/10/07)

I have just designed my first ever label for my beer (well my missius played on the computer while I paced back and forth like an expectant father)!! I am starting to get very excited. I am going through my back log of recipes and the drunken scrawl I call my rating system. Really looking forward to the big day.


----------



## wambesi (2/10/07)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Nothing wrong with more than one wheat. Its summertime and wheaties are good in summer. Plus they are fast to brew... so there might be a couple of "oops, I screwed my intended brew, here's a Hefe..." type incidents.



Good stuff, bought the ingredients today, will be putting it tomorrow night I think.
And on another note (not wanting to go off topic, but I'm excited!) looks like I secured a big pot and burners, BIAB AG here I come.....


----------



## wambesi (3/10/07)

Ok, now as I can't get to the swap party (interstate that weekend) wondering if someone is able to help out taking my case there. I'm up North in South Morang but work near Greensborough.

Not afraid to drive/explore around (only been here since Dec 06).


----------



## Wardhog (3/10/07)

Fents, you gonna be a dropoff place?

wambesi, Fents is in Watsonia.


----------



## apd (3/10/07)

*Drop off locations*
West - apd - Footscray
North - ???
East - ???
Central (drop off and sorting location) - SpillsMostOfIt Collingwood


----------



## DarkFaerytale (3/10/07)

*Drop off locations*
West - apd - Footscray
North - ???
East - ???
(South East) DarkFaeryTales - Springvale South
Central (drop off and sorting location) - SpillsMostOfIt Collingwood


----------



## 65bellett (4/10/07)

Wambesi, If you get stuck mate I will come over and pick your case up for you. My folks live up that way so I'm up there quite a bit. The only problem is if your beer gets a better review than mine I might claim they got mixed up in the car . 

Don't hesitate to ask if you get stuck.


----------



## therook (4/10/07)

Have we got a confirmed date for this as i need to know.

I would prefer the first week in December as it looks like i may be working in Perth for the month of November

Rook


----------



## AUHEAMIC (4/10/07)

As far as I know the swap is locked in for the 24th of November


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (4/10/07)

Peels said:


> As far as I know the swap is locked in for the 24th of November



That's certainly the date we've locked into our diary...


----------



## Fents (5/10/07)

Right im back from Coff's (holidays!).

Nice 3 pages to catch up on, you guys have been busy. Quinney that pic is insane.

Ward - I'll happily be the North Drop Off Point. As Ward said im in Watsonia, 1 minute drive from Greensy Home Brew too.

My Kolsch has finished primary. Going to rack today and CC for 1-2 weeks then bottle her up!


----------



## Fents (5/10/07)

This beer is starting to piss me off. Its only at 1.030 after 9 days! grrrrrr. hmmm what to do...

I'll see if i can rouse the yeast by swirling gently and raising a couple of degrees. If that dosnt work your all getting a barsted 2525 / W3470 beer.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (5/10/07)

is that befor or after racking fents? i'v had the koelsch yeast slow down in primary and kick back up again in a slightly warmer secondary


----------



## Fents (5/10/07)

before. was not gonna rack at 1030, see how it reads tommorow eh.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (5/10/07)

Hi Fents,

Must be something in the weather. 

My Red Ale has only attenuated 66% and is refusing to go any further.

Did you use the Wyeast 2565? 

I've had that one go all the way down to 82% apparent attenuation before (with no adjuncts), so don't give up on it yet (was only fermenting at 13C too).

Out of interest what was the OG?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Fents (6/10/07)

OG was 1050 been sitting at 18degrees constant. I got weak and dropped a qauarter of a pack of W3470 in : and yea it was 2565 to start with.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (6/10/07)

Throw some champagne yeast at it... :huh:


----------



## Cummins (7/10/07)

1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ - Sausages and Bread
3. Wardhog - ESB -
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - spicy pale ale - chips or nuts
6. Maple - Rye IPA - perhaps dimmies
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
10. apd - Columbus pale ale -
11. DarkFaerytale - roggenbier or back up F.E. Stout - probably pasta salad
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
14. Andreic - Munich Helles (if fit for human consumption) or Hefe (backup)
15. voota - smoked extra stout
16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - ???
17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ???
18. lucas - ???
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter - Cheese and Crackers
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer 
23. Cummins - ???
24.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (7/10/07)

Welcome aboard Cummins and all the other first time swappers. Great to se so many Vic brewers joining the swap this time around. As far as I can tell its the third Vic swap and the first full case. I am still perplexed as to why some of the regular Vic board members havent joined in. Anyone got any clues?


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (7/10/07)

Damn, I'll have to find to more longnecks now 

Hopefully I pinched enough on the way out from Vicbrew yesterday.

Good job guys!


----------



## AUHEAMIC (9/10/07)

Just thought I would update the list with the drop off locations.

Took my yeast out of the fridge last night to get a starter going for the case swap brew this weekend. This is my first attempt at using stored yeast I split from a starter I made a while ago. I will give it the smell and taste test tonight. If its infected I will throw some S04 in.

1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728) - Sausages and Bread
3. Wardhog - ESB -
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - spicy pale ale - chips or nuts
6. Maple - Rye IPA - perhaps dimmies
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
10. apd - Columbus pale ale -
11. DarkFaerytale - roggenbier or back up F.E. Stout - probably pasta salad
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
14. Andreic - Munich Helles (if fit for human consumption) or Hefe (backup)
15. voota - smoked extra stout
16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - ???
17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ???
18. lucas - ???
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter - Cheese and Crackers
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer 
23. Cummins - ???
24.

> Drop off locations
West - apd - Footscray
North - Fents Watsonia
East 
South East - DarkFaerytale Springvale South
Central (drop off and sorting location) - SpillsMostOfIt Collingwood


----------



## Wardhog (10/10/07)

Apologies, guys, I'm going to pull out. With the planned brewery upgrade, existing equipment, current stocks, and the time left, it'll work out that I'll be without beer for about 6 weeks if I partake in this case swap. As much as I'd love to taste all your beers, I don't think any of them would be worth a 6 week drought to me. I'll be back for the next one, but I'll have to give this one a miss.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (10/10/07)

Wardhog said:


> Apologies, guys, I'm going to pull out. With the planned brewery upgrade, existing equipment, current stocks, and the time left, it'll work out that I'll be without beer for about 6 weeks if I partake in this case swap. As much as I'd love to taste all your beers, I don't think any of them would be worth a 6 week drought to me. I'll be back for the next one, but I'll have to give this one a miss.


If it will change your mind I am happy for you to come over to my place and brew on my equipment.


----------



## Fents (10/10/07)

Peels said:


> If it will change your mind I am happy for you to come over to my place and brew on my equipment.



same! altho i'd choose peels over mine 

dont pull out now soldier, you will be gutted when reading all the tasting notes. brew on peels system, i'll come out and we'll make a day of it!


----------



## therook (10/10/07)

Wardy, I'm sure Fents can supply you with beer....right fents  

Rook


----------



## Fents (10/10/07)

therook said:


> Wardy, I'm sure Fents can supply you with beer....right fents
> 
> Rook



not six weeks worth!  

always beer on, wardy knows where the front door is B)


----------



## Cummins (10/10/07)

1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728) - Sausages and Bread
3. Wardhog - ESB -
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - spicy pale ale - chips or nuts
6. Maple - Rye IPA - perhaps dimmies
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
10. apd - Columbus pale ale -
11. DarkFaerytale - roggenbier or back up F.E. Stout - probably pasta salad
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
14. Andreic - Munich Helles (if fit for human consumption) or Hefe (backup)
15. voota - smoked extra stout
16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - ???
17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ???
18. lucas - ???
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter - Cheese and Crackers
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer 
23. Cummins - IPA
24.

> Drop off locations
West - apd - Footscray
North - Fents Watsonia
East 
South East - DarkFaerytale Springvale South
Central (drop off and sorting location) - SpillsMostOfIt Collingwood


I think I will contribute my 2nd AG, an IPA I did last night. Hope this isn't too many IPA's!


----------



## DarkFaerytale (11/10/07)

1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728) - Sausages and Bread
3. Wardhog - ESB -
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - spicy pale ale - chips or nuts
6. Maple - Rye IPA - perhaps dimmies
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
10. apd - Columbus pale ale -
11. DarkFaerytale - F.E. Stout - probably pasta salad
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
14. Andreic - Munich Helles (if fit for human consumption) or Hefe (backup)
15. voota - smoked extra stout
16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - ???
17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ???
18. lucas - ???
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter - Cheese and Crackers
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer 
23. Cummins - IPA
24.

> Drop off locations
West - apd - Footscray
North - Fents Watsonia
East 
South East - DarkFaerytale Springvale South
Central (drop off and sorting location) - SpillsMostOfIt Collingwood


i bottled the stout last night (finally) and it was a great tasting beer, i had to take two samples to "make sure i got the right reading" and ended up keeping enough in the bottom of the fermenter to fill a schooner glass  

i know it's not the weather for it but i'm going to make this my case beer and i'll see how the roggenbier develops, i might make it my contribution to the july case next year. i'll make sure a bottle comes to the swap for everyone to screw there face up at 

never to many IPA's 

-Phill


----------



## brettprevans (11/10/07)

citymorgue2 said:


> absolute disaster!!! the worst has happened, i was moving my beer around to make room around the place and knocked my caseswap beer (and another case) off the top of the pile....broken glass, beer, and tears ensued. a few PET bottles survived but most of them were glass. im devistated    Worst of all, im not really sure Ive got the time (or enough 750ml bottles) for another batch. I thought about using some of my other batches but I either dont have enough for a caseswap or they arent in 750ml bottles.



ok fellas, I still have a couple of problems. 
1- still not enough 750ml bottles for a case swap and things are a bit tight to warrent buying some bottles.
2 - I managed to get a 2nd batch of Hop Ale brewed but alas its infected (my fault for not paying attention to sanitisation like I normally do). 

So I think I have 2 options
1- I pull out of case swap (I wont be able to get another decent beer brewed in time and not enough 750ml bottles)
2 - Your all kind enough to agree to let me use 650ml bottles. I have a previous batch of Hop Ale that I was going to drink myself but am happy to offer it up as I can vouch for it tasting rather nice, its not infected and its ready to drink. 

thoughts?


----------



## AUHEAMIC (11/10/07)

I personally dont have a problem with 650ml bottles if thats all you have. IMO the case swap is all about tasting, not quantity. If you think you can get another brew done in time I have plenty of 800ml (VB) bottles you can have.


----------



## therook (11/10/07)

citymorgue2 said:


> ok fellas, I still have a couple of problems.
> 1- still not enough 750ml bottles for a case swap and things are a bit tight to warrent buying some bottles.
> 2 - I managed to get a 2nd batch of Hop Ale brewed but alas its infected (my fault for not paying attention to sanitisation like I normally do).
> 
> ...



I'll take mine in stubbies if that helps....actually i prefer to have them in stubbies

Rook


----------



## DarkFaerytale (11/10/07)

Peels said:


> I have plenty of 800ml (VB) bottles you can have.




with Sticker still intact 

i don't mind as long as i get beer 

-Phill


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (11/10/07)

Looking at the pile of bottles from last swap, there was a selection of sizes, ranging from 650ml, through 750ml to 800ml. Nobody had an issue then, and I hope nobody has one this time around because I will only be bottling into ex-case-swap bottles!


----------



## brettprevans (11/10/07)

Peels said:


> I personally dont have a problem with 650ml bottles if thats all you have. IMO the case swap is all about tasting, not quantity. If you think you can get another brew done in time I have plenty of 800ml (VB) bottles you can have.


I dont think i'll have time to get another brew done, work is keeping me busy and with all the other family obligations etc but thanks for the offer Peels



Rook said:


> I'll take mine in stubbies if that helps....actually i prefer to have them in stubbies


I might have used 1 stubby at the very end of the bottling cause there wasnt enough to fill a longy. you can have it! - hmmm sludgy! kidding :lol: 


Well since your all so generous I'll relabel my current batch hop ale for the case swap and bring it along.

Im also happy to be a drop off point in eastern susburbs - nunawading.


1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728) - Sausages and Bread
3. Wardhog - ESB -
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - spicy pale ale - chips or nuts
6. Maple - Rye IPA - perhaps dimmies
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
10. apd - Columbus pale ale -
11. DarkFaerytale - roggenbier or back up F.E. Stout - probably pasta salad
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
14. Andreic - Munich Helles (if fit for human consumption) or Hefe (backup)
15. voota - smoked extra stout
16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - ???
17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ???
18. lucas - ???
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter - Cheese and Crackers
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer 
23. Cummins - IPA
24.

> Drop off locations
West - apd - Footscray
North - Fents Watsonia
East Citymorgue2 - Nunawading
South East - DarkFaerytale Springvale South
Central (drop off and sorting location) - SpillsMostOfIt Collingwood


----------



## brettprevans (14/10/07)

hey Spills, now that the election has been called for 24 Nov any chance of getting your place a registered polling location? maybe we should try and promote/get elected the _Vic Case Swap Party _

Platform Policy
1 - having all tax removed from HB items [leave tax on megaswill and let everyone else pay for crappy brewing  ].


----------



## Wardhog (14/10/07)

Ok, Peels has convinced me of the inherent evilness of not being part of this case swap. Made a bigger batch so I wouldn't have to go without over the next 6 weeks, 31L of 1.054 ESB goodness now undergoing the ministrations of our littlest friends.

I better round up all of the old case swap bottles.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (14/10/07)

citymorgue2 said:


> hey Spills, now that the election has been called for 24 Nov any chance of getting your place a registered polling location? maybe we should try and promote/get elected the _Vic Case Swap Party _
> 
> Platform Policy
> 1 - having all tax removed from HB items [leave tax on megaswill and let everyone else pay for crappy brewing  ].



Nobody expressed interest when I first tabled the idea, so I did nothing more about it...  I am not sure if the service of alcohol (irresponsible or otherwise) is permitted in a registered polling place anyhow.

Remember: vote early, vote often. Your name is John Winston Howard and you are enrolled to vote in the NSW federal seat of Bennelong.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (14/10/07)

Bottled my American Amber Ale tonight after further dry hopping it with 30gms of Amarillo ( is it possible to put to many hops in  ).

Now that the election has been called on the day I am going to have to do the drop off thing .... was looking forward to the day too. 

Still be interested to try some great home brew from other brewers.


----------



## Hutch (15/10/07)

Chris Taylor said:


> Bottled my American Amber Ale tonight after further dry hopping it with 30gms of Amarillo ( is it possible to put to many hops in  ).


Amarillo - can never use too much


----------



## AUHEAMIC (15/10/07)

Hutch said:


> Amarillo - can never use too much


Couldnt agree with you more Hutch. I tasted my latest batch of all Amarillo pale ale on the weekend. It was like sticking your nose in a fresh bag of hops.

On another note I brewed my case swap contribution on the weekend using my new heat exchanger. Although it worked well I was losing a bit of heat through the hoses. Anyone know where I can get Aeroflex hose type insulation?


----------



## DarkFaerytale (16/10/07)

i better remember to vote this time, i don't think "na mate i was there, i voted. you must not have ticked me name" will work again, at least if it's on the day of the swap i'll be more likely to remember 

-Phill


----------



## wambesi (17/10/07)

Ok, so my honey wheat is on, hopefully its going to turn out, first time one of my brews has fermented out so long!

Is there any particular way bottles are to be labeled for the swap? I label all my brews (I know not all do) but obviously these ones will need AHB name?


----------



## Wardhog (17/10/07)

wambesi said:


> Ok, so my honey wheat is on, hopefully its going to turn out, first time one of my brews has fermented out so long!
> 
> Is there any particular way bottles are to be labeled for the swap? I label all my brews (I know not all do) but obviously these ones will need AHB name?



Last time I did an APA. The only labelling I put on mine was to write WAPA on the lid in texta.

Edit :Some people also demonstrated their artisic flair and created labels that they stuck on the bottles, which was cool.


----------



## Cummins (17/10/07)

If we put our numbers from the list on the lid in texta it would make sorting very easy


----------



## therook (17/10/07)

Cummins said:


> If we put our numbers from the list on the lid in texta it would make sorting very easy




You beat me to it by that much....I think that is a great idea

 

Rook


----------



## AUHEAMIC (17/10/07)

I think its a good idea too (mark_m you are excused)


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (17/10/07)

What if mark_m is not the only Schraeder fan?


----------



## wambesi (17/10/07)

Sounds good to me, I'll whack one of my normal brew labels on it too.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (17/10/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> What if mark_m is not the only Schraeder fan?


Had to Google that one.

I guess they would be excused too. 

By the way. Mark_m will be getting his Schraeder caped bottle back in the swap.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (18/10/07)

oh yeah i still got marks cap too, didn't think to keep the bottle tho! sorry mark, i'll bring the cap to the swap for you

possible infection in the roggenbier (not that it really matters for this swap). sour rogenbier could be good tho 

-Phill


----------



## Maple (19/10/07)

Unfortunately...I hate starting off this way... I'm not going to be able to make the swap day itself. with the election on that day and a few other things I had hoped would pan out in favor of freeing up the day, it's not looking good.

cm2, I'll send you a PM to get drop off location addy, if the offer is still open.

1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728) - Sausages and Bread
3. Wardhog - ESB -
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - spicy pale ale - chips or nuts
6. Maple - Rye IPA 
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
10. apd - Columbus pale ale -
11. DarkFaerytale - roggenbier or back up F.E. Stout - probably pasta salad
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
14. Andreic - Munich Helles (if fit for human consumption) or Hefe (backup)
15. voota - smoked extra stout
16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - ???
17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ???
18. lucas - ???
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter - Cheese and Crackers
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer
23. Cummins - IPA
24.

> Drop off locations
West - apd - Footscray
North - Fents Watsonia
East Citymorgue2 - Nunawading
South East - DarkFaerytale Springvale South
Central (drop off and sorting location) - SpillsMostOfIt Collingwood


----------



## Fents (19/10/07)

getting a little bit excited and its still a month and a bit away.................


----------



## andreic (19/10/07)

Peels said:


> By the way. Mark_m will be getting his Schraeder caped bottle back in the swap.



I think I will do the same. One full PET bottle of Helles coming your way Mark...


----------



## brettprevans (19/10/07)

Maple

Offer is still on the brewtable 

PM with my address sent.

that goes fo any other brewer, Im happy to be the eastern suburbs drop off point.


----------



## andreic (22/10/07)

OK, my Munich Helles is in the bottle.

The sample I took was not the most impressive - it had a hint of sourness that worries me :huh:. I did 2 freshwort lagers last year that had some pretty full-on tastes out of primary that turned out sensational so I haven't given up yet... 

I'm thinking I may have to brew my backup Hefe just in case, and then taste a bottle of the Helles just before the swap date to decide which beer goes in. I'll be so pissed off if the Helles is screwed... its been lovingly lagered for around 7 weeks now - I had high hopes for this beer :angry: 

cheers,

Andrei


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (23/10/07)

Mine got bottled this morning.

Imagine a Blonde Ale (BJCP 6B) brewed with a Belgian yeast and with a vanilla bean thrown into the bulk-priming boil.

I'm wondering if we should start another thread where all who want to put the recipes for their Case Swap Brews?


----------



## brettprevans (23/10/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> I'm wondering if we should start another thread where all who want to put the recipes for their Case Swap Brews?



I certainly think its worth having the recipes somewhere so everyone can look (and copy  )


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (23/10/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> I'm wondering if we should start another thread where all who want to put the recipes for their Case Swap Brews?



Great idea SpillsMostOfIt.

Why don't we just tack it on the end of this thread?

I'll post up my recipe in the next day or two when I have a bit more time.


----------



## therook (23/10/07)

Looks like i'm going to be in Perth from November 5th uintil November 25th so i will drop my beer of to Spills between now and then, and hopefully pick my lot up when i come back, providing Spills is happy to hold and not drink it for me.

I will be bottling the Alt this week

Rook


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (23/10/07)

Trust me.

I can not be trusted.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (23/10/07)

Chris Taylor said:


> Why don't we just tack it on the end of this thread?



My thinking is that it could get lost in this discussion, so just like the tasting notes, warrants its own thread.

What do people think?


----------



## DarkFaerytale (24/10/07)

we could always add it to the recipe database with (vic case '07) in the name


----------



## Fents (24/10/07)

I need bottles! time to ring a few reception centre's i think...anyone got any siggestions out the Northern suburbs way?


----------



## Wardhog (24/10/07)

Fents said:


> I need bottles! time to ring a few reception centre's i think...anyone got any siggestions out the Northern suburbs way?



The Abbey, just across the road from A.D. Ryan's in Diamond Creek.


----------



## brettprevans (24/10/07)

The Mandalay 
219 Clarke St Northcote VIC 3070
ph: (03) 9489 8311 

Stars International Reception & Function Centre 
1c Bell St Preston VIC 3072
ph: (03) 9416 8048 

? The Sovereign ? 
302 St Georges Rd Northcote VIC 3070
ph: (03) 9484 3567 

Caribbean Receptions 
302 St Georges Rd Thornbury VIC 3071
ph: (03) 9484 3567 

Midas Receptions 
851 - 859 High St Thornbury VIC 3071
ph: (03) 9484 8787 
map

Navarone Receptions 
725 High St Thornbury VIC 3071
ph: (03) 9480 5321 
map

Normanby House Reception Centre 
22- 24 Normanby Ave Thornbury VIC 3071
ph: (03) 9484 3144 


St Georges Reception 
70 Stott St Thornbury VIC 3071
ph: (03) 9480 0953 

otherwise you could always see if Velophile has any bottles left - see here. He had another 4 or 5 dozen left back in June.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (24/10/07)

It is too late for this swap, so I am not suggesting it this time around.

I think there is a lot to be said for standardising on Coopers PET bottles. Everyone buys two boxes of bottles and optionally keeps them for their 'Swap Case bottles'. Then, distribution and storage is taken care of and you get back the same sort of bottle you put in so the next time you want to do this thing, it is just as easy.

Next time, if I am not on everyone's Ignore List, I will probably push for it.


----------



## brettprevans (24/10/07)

Wardhog said:


> The Abbey, just across the road from A.D. Ryan's in Diamond Creek.


slightly off topic, but I was going to get married at the Abbey. My folks also just sold thier fish and chip shop just down the road from AD Ryans (it actually backed on the back of their shop). I digress.

The folks at the Abbey were really nice when we were making enquiries so im sure they will help you out if your out that way Fents. Depends on where in the Northern Suburbs you are.


----------



## brettprevans (24/10/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> It is too late for this swap, so I am not suggesting it this time around.
> 
> I think there is a lot to be said for standardising on Coopers PET bottles. Everyone buys two boxes of bottles and optionally keeps them for their 'Swap Case bottles'. Then, distribution and storage is taken care of and you get back the same sort of bottle you put in so the next time you want to do this thing, it is just as easy.
> 
> Next time, if I am not on everyone's Ignore List, I will probably push for it.


fair call. at least that way everyone is getting back what they gave away (bottle wise). I will have emptied the 24odd PET I have by the time the next swap comes around soon so i'll tuck them away for that.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (24/10/07)

i'v already bottled the next swaps beer *lol* but i'd deffinatly be up for plastic bottles next christmas


----------



## therook (24/10/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> It is too late for this swap, so I am not suggesting it this time around.
> 
> I think there is a lot to be said for standardising on Coopers PET bottles. Everyone buys two boxes of bottles and optionally keeps them for their 'Swap Case bottles'. Then, distribution and storage is taken care of and you get back the same sort of bottle you put in so the next time you want to do this thing, it is just as easy.
> 
> Next time, if I am not on everyone's Ignore List, I will probably push for it.




Where do you get these bottles from?

Rook


----------



## Maple (24/10/07)

you can get the bottles from G&G or even Kmart has them occasionally.


----------



## brettprevans (24/10/07)

therook said:


> Where do you get these bottles from?
> 
> Rook


coles, safeway (in the cordial section next to the tins of goo - kits), Kmart, BigW etc. Ive seen them in all of these places. they come in a Red and White Coopers box with 15 PET bottles to a box, and cost $15 a box.

Edit: beaten! oh yeah I forgot G&G.


----------



## Fents (24/10/07)

thanks crew, i'll either hit up abby's or get myself to G'borough plaza and buy some Plastics ones.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (24/10/07)

If you want to save a few dollars, when BigW or KMart have a sale on these things, they can be quite cheap. The last box I bought was around $10.49, which is not bad for 15 bottles and caps, plus an Integrated Storage System.


----------



## Hutch (24/10/07)

I bottled my Flying Dog Ale on Saturday - Coopers PET bootles FWIW.
It had been cold-conditioning for three weeks, and was almost crystal clear in the fermenter.
Batch-primed (I managed to rouse just a small amount of yeast), and the bottles feel rock-hard already - 4 days later!
I was really worried it would take ages to bottle condition after such a long time in the fridge, though clearly there was plenty of yeast still floating around to get the job done.

I also kept about 500ml slurry in case anybody wants to give this yeast a try (Wyeast 1737). It has probaly the most interesting profile I've used to date - very estery, tobaco, earthy  . Almost dominates the flavour profile, quite a surprise given how much Cascade/Amarillo/Columbus I used in the boil!

For the first time I can actually say I'm looking forward to polling day! :lol: 
Hutch.


----------



## therook (24/10/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> If you want to save a few dollars, when BigW or KMart have a sale on these things, they can be quite cheap. The last box I bought was around $10.49, which is not bad for 15 bottles and caps, plus an Integrated Storage System.




Just got a box of 15 from BigW in the city for $12.45

Rook


----------



## Cummins (25/10/07)

Yep, this is the last place done if I'm not mistaken.
And to keep you all happy, I'm doing half glass half PET! 

1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728) - Sausages and Bread
3. Wardhog - ESB -
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - spicy pale ale - chips or nuts
6. Maple - Rye IPA 
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
10. apd - Columbus pale ale -
11. DarkFaerytale - roggenbier or back up F.E. Stout - probably pasta salad
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
14. Andreic - Munich Helles (if fit for human consumption) or Hefe (backup)
15. voota - smoked extra stout
16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - ???
17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ???
18. lucas - ???
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter - Cheese and Crackers
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer
23. Cummins - IPA
24. Lavender - ???

> Drop off locations
West - apd - Footscray
North - Fents Watsonia
East Citymorgue2 - Nunawading
South East - DarkFaerytale Springvale South
Central (drop off and sorting location) - SpillsMostOfIt Collingwood


----------



## DarkFaerytale (25/10/07)

so is it 24? i thought a couple dropped out

-Phill


----------



## therook (25/10/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> so is it 24? i thought a couple dropped out
> 
> -Phill



I think its time to settle on a final number as i'm only going to bottle 24 large bottles

Rook


----------



## Wardhog (25/10/07)

To assist in the hard numbers, maybe some confirmations are necessary.

1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728) - Sausages and Bread
*3. Wardhog - ESB -Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - spicy pale ale - chips or nuts
6. Maple - Rye IPA 
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
10. apd - Columbus pale ale -
11. DarkFaerytale - roggenbier or back up F.E. Stout - probably pasta salad
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
14. Andreic - Munich Helles (if fit for human consumption) or Hefe (backup)
15. voota - smoked extra stout
16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - ???
17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ???
18. lucas - ???
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter - Cheese and Crackers
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer
23. Cummins - IPA
24. Lavender - ???

Heh - I don't feel so bad about not being able to make it to the sorting day at Spills' place due to anniversary weekend away. Given a choice of locations, I picked Red Hill. "Oh hey, there's a brewery there! How about that - wanna go for dinner?"
SWMBO will be off getting covered in mud or some such nonsense, and I'll be visiting the brewery. And again when it's dinner time.


----------



## brettprevans (25/10/07)

To assist in the hard numbers, maybe some confirmations are necessary.

1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728) - Sausages and Bread
*3. Wardhog - ESB -Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - spicy pale ale - chips or nuts
6. Maple - Rye IPA 
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
10. apd - Columbus pale ale -
11. DarkFaerytale - roggenbier or back up F.E. Stout - probably pasta salad
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
14. Andreic - Munich Helles (if fit for human consumption) or Hefe (backup)
15. voota - smoked extra stout
*16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - ??? Im attending and am a drop off point.*
17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ???
18. lucas - ???
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter - Cheese and Crackers
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer
23. Cummins - IPA
24. Lavender - ???


----------



## Hutch (25/10/07)

1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728) - Sausages and Bread
*3. Wardhog - ESB -Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - spicy pale ale - chips or nuts
6. Maple - Rye IPA 
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
10. apd - Columbus pale ale -
11. DarkFaerytale - roggenbier or back up F.E. Stout - probably pasta salad
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
14. Andreic - Munich Helles (if fit for human consumption) or Hefe (backup)
15. voota - smoked extra stout
*16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - ??? Im attending and am a drop off point.*
*17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ??? - CONFIRMED*
18. lucas - ???
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter - Cheese and Crackers
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer
23. Cummins - IPA
24. Lavender - ???


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (25/10/07)

1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728) - Sausages and Bread
3. Wardhog - ESB -Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - spicy pale ale - chips or nuts
6. Maple - Rye IPA
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
10. apd - Columbus pale ale -
11. DarkFaerytale - roggenbier or back up F.E. Stout - probably pasta salad
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
14. Andreic - Munich Helles (if fit for human consumption) or Hefe (backup)
15. voota - smoked extra stout
16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - ??? Im attending and am a drop off point.
17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ??? - CONFIRMED
18. lucas - ???
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale - CONFIRMED (bottled and almost ready to drink)
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter - Cheese and Crackers
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer
23. Cummins - IPA
24. Lavender - ???


----------



## Hutch (25/10/07)

Can we keep the confirmed entries in bold - makes it easier to see who is.


1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728) - Sausages and Bread
*3. Wardhog - ESB -Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - spicy pale ale - chips or nuts
6. Maple - Rye IPA
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
10. apd - Columbus pale ale -
11. DarkFaerytale - roggenbier or back up F.E. Stout - probably pasta salad
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
14. Andreic - Munich Helles (if fit for human consumption) or Hefe (backup)
15. voota - smoked extra stout
*16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - ??? Im attending and am a drop off point.*
*17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ??? - CONFIRMED*
18. lucas - ???
*19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale - CONFIRMED (bottled and almost ready to drink)*
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter - Cheese and Crackers
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer
23. Cummins - IPA
24. Lavender - ???


----------



## Fents (25/10/07)

Can we keep the confirmed entries in bold - makes it easier to see who is.
*1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks*
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728) - Sausages and Bread
*3. Wardhog - ESB -Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - spicy pale ale - chips or nuts
6. Maple - Rye IPA
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
10. apd - Columbus pale ale -
11. DarkFaerytale - roggenbier or back up F.E. Stout - probably pasta salad
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
14. Andreic - Munich Helles (if fit for human consumption) or Hefe (backup)
15. voota - smoked extra stout
*16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - ??? Im attending and am a drop off point.*
*17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ??? - CONFIRMED*
18. lucas - ???
*19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale - CONFIRMED (bottled and almost ready to drink)*
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter - Cheese and Crackers
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer
23. Cummins - IPA
24. Lavender - ???


----------



## voota (25/10/07)

*1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks*
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728) - Sausages and Bread
*3. Wardhog - ESB -Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - spicy pale ale - chips or nuts
6. Maple - Rye IPA
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
10. apd - Columbus pale ale -
11. DarkFaerytale - roggenbier or back up F.E. Stout - probably pasta salad
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
14. Andreic - Munich Helles (if fit for human consumption) or Hefe (backup)
*15. voota - extra stout - ?? - CONFIRMED *
*16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - ??? Im attending and am a drop off point.*
*17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ??? - CONFIRMED*
18. lucas - ???
*19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale - CONFIRMED (bottled and almost ready to drink)*
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter - Cheese and Crackers
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer
23. Cummins - IPA
24. Lavender - ???


----------



## Maple (25/10/07)

*1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks*
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728) - Sausages and Bread
*3. Wardhog - ESB -Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - spicy pale ale - chips or nuts
*6. Maple - Rye IPA - not attending swap day - CM2 drop point*
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
10. apd - Columbus pale ale -
11. DarkFaerytale - roggenbier or back up F.E. Stout - probably pasta salad
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
14. Andreic - Munich Helles (if fit for human consumption) or Hefe (backup)
*15. voota - smoked extra stout*
*16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - ??? Im attending and am a drop off point.
17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ??? - CONFIRMED*
18. lucas - ???
*19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale - CONFIRMED (bottled and almost ready to drink)*
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter - Cheese and Crackers
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer
23. Cummins - IPA
24. Lavender - ???


----------



## wambesi (25/10/07)

*1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks*
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728) - Sausages and Bread
*3. Wardhog - ESB -Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - spicy pale ale - chips or nuts
*6. Maple - Rye IPA - not attending swap day - CM2 drop point*
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
10. apd - Columbus pale ale -
11. DarkFaerytale - roggenbier or back up F.E. Stout - probably pasta salad
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
14. Andreic - Munich Helles (if fit for human consumption) or Hefe (backup)
*15. voota - smoked extra stout*
*16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - ??? Im attending and am a drop off point.
17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ??? - CONFIRMED*
18. lucas - ???
*19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale - CONFIRMED (bottled and almost ready to drink)*
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter - Cheese and Crackers
*22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer - CONFIRMED (Not attending)*
23. Cummins - IPA
24. Lavender - ???


----------



## apd (25/10/07)

*1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks*
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728) - Sausages and Bread
*3. Wardhog - ESB -Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - spicy pale ale - chips or nuts
*6. Maple - Rye IPA - not attending swap day - CM2 drop point*
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
*10. apd - Columbus pale ale - Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
11. DarkFaerytale - roggenbier or back up F.E. Stout - probably pasta salad
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
14. Andreic - Munich Helles (if fit for human consumption) or Hefe (backup)
*15. voota - smoked extra stout*
*16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - ??? Im attending and am a drop off point.
17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ??? - CONFIRMED*
18. lucas - ???
*19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale - CONFIRMED (bottled and almost ready to drink)*
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter - Cheese and Crackers
*22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer - CONFIRMED (Not attending)*
23. Cummins - IPA
24. Lavender - ???


----------



## AUHEAMIC (25/10/07)

*1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks*
*2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728) - Sausages and Bread - attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
*3. Wardhog - ESB -Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - spicy pale ale - chips or nuts
*6. Maple - Rye IPA - not attending swap day - CM2 drop point*
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
*10. apd - Columbus pale ale - Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
11. DarkFaerytale - roggenbier or back up F.E. Stout - probably pasta salad
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
14. Andreic - Munich Helles (if fit for human consumption) or Hefe (backup)
*15. voota - smoked extra stout*
*16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - ??? Im attending and am a drop off point.*
*17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ??? - CONFIRMED*
18. lucas - ???
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale - CONFIRMED (bottled and almost ready to drink)[/b]
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter - Cheese and Crackers
*22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer - CONFIRMED (Not attending)*
23. Cummins - IPA
24. Lavender - ???


----------



## brettprevans (25/10/07)

1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks
*2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728) - Sausages and Bread - attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
*3. Wardhog - ESB -Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - spicy pale ale - chips or nuts
*6. Maple - Rye IPA - not attending swap day - CM2 drop point*
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
*10. apd - Columbus pale ale - Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
11. DarkFaerytale - roggenbier or back up F.E. Stout - probably pasta salad
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
14. Andreic - Munich Helles (if fit for human consumption) or Hefe (backup)
15. voota - smoked extra stout
*16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - Spiced up Pigs in Blankets - Attending sorting day and am a drop off point CONFIRMED*
*17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ??? - CONFIRMED*
18. lucas - ???
*19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale - CONFIRMED (bottled and almost ready to drink)*
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter - Cheese and Crackers
*22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer - CONFIRMED (Not attending)*
23. Cummins - IPA
24. Lavender - ??? 


Im just adding my food item that im bringing on the day.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (25/10/07)

I won a Wyeast smack pack at Pale Ale Mania this year and have no intentions of using it. 

Wyeast 3056 Bavarian Wheat Yeast. Blend of top-fermenting ale and wheat strains producing mildly estery and phenolic wheat beers. Flocculation - medium; apparent attenuation 73-77%. (64-74 F, 18-23 C)

The manufacture date is July 07.

First to post in this thread (not PM) will get it. You can pick it up at my place anytime or I will bring it to the swap.


----------



## Hutch (25/10/07)

Peels said:


> I won a Wyeast smack pack at Pale Ale Mania this year and have no intentions of using it.
> 
> Wyeast 3056 Bavarian Wheat Yeast. Blend of top-fermenting ale and wheat strains producing mildly estery and phenolic wheat beers. Flocculation - medium; apparent attenuation 73-77%. (64-74 F, 18-23 C)
> 
> ...



Bavarian Wheat is next on my "to do" list, so would love to take you up on the offer Peels.
(I keep promising SWMBO that I'll do a German wheat in time for summer, and time is quickly running out!)


----------



## andreic (25/10/07)

1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks
*2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728) - Sausages and Bread - attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
*3. Wardhog - ESB -Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - spicy pale ale - chips or nuts
*6. Maple - Rye IPA - not attending swap day - CM2 drop point*
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
*10. apd - Columbus pale ale - Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
11. DarkFaerytale - roggenbier or back up F.E. Stout - probably pasta salad
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
*14. Andreic - Munich Helles (or Hefe backup) - not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
15. voota - smoked extra stout
*16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - Spiced up Pigs in Blankets - Attending sorting day and am a drop off point CONFIRMED*
*17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ??? - CONFIRMED*
18. lucas - ???
*19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale - CONFIRMED (bottled and almost ready to drink)*
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter - Cheese and Crackers
*22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer - CONFIRMED (Not attending)*
23. Cummins - IPA
24. Lavender - ???


----------



## AUHEAMIC (25/10/07)

Hutch said:


> Bavarian Wheat is next on my "to do" list, so would love to take you up on the offer Peels.
> (I keep promising SWMBO that I'll do a German wheat in time for summer, and time is quickly running out!)


Consider it yours Hutch.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (26/10/07)

1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks
*2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728) - Sausages and Bread - attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
*3. Wardhog - ESB -Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - spicy pale ale - chips or nuts
*6. Maple - Rye IPA - not attending swap day - CM2 drop point*
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
*10. apd - Columbus pale ale - Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
*11. DarkFaerytale - F.E. Stout - probably pasta salad - i'm in*
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
*14. Andreic - Munich Helles (or Hefe backup) - not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
15. voota - smoked extra stout
*16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - Spiced up Pigs in Blankets - Attending sorting day and am a drop off point CONFIRMED*
*17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ??? - CONFIRMED*
18. lucas - ???
*19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale - CONFIRMED (bottled and almost ready to drink)*
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter - Cheese and Crackers
*22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer - CONFIRMED (Not attending)*
23. Cummins - IPA
24. Lavender - ???


----------



## Fents (26/10/07)

*1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks COFIRMED - ATTENDING*
*2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728) - Sausages and Bread - attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
*3. Wardhog - ESB -Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - spicy pale ale - chips or nuts
*6. Maple - Rye IPA - not attending swap day - CM2 drop point*
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
*10. apd - Columbus pale ale - Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
*11. DarkFaerytale - F.E. Stout - probably pasta salad - i'm in*
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
*14. Andreic - Munich Helles (or Hefe backup) - not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
15. voota - smoked extra stout
*16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - Spiced up Pigs in Blankets - Attending sorting day and am a drop off point CONFIRMED*
*17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ??? - CONFIRMED*
18. lucas - ???
*19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale - CONFIRMED (bottled and almost ready to drink)*
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter - Cheese and Crackers
*22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer - CONFIRMED (Not attending)*
23. Cummins - IPA
24. Lavender - ???





someone unbolded me


----------



## voota (26/10/07)

*1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks COFIRMED - ATTENDING*
*2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728) - Sausages and Bread - attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
*3. Wardhog - ESB -Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - spicy pale ale - chips or nuts
*6. Maple - Rye IPA - not attending swap day - CM2 drop point*
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
*10. apd - Columbus pale ale - Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
*11. DarkFaerytale - F.E. Stout - probably pasta salad - i'm in*
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
*14. Andreic - Munich Helles (or Hefe backup) - not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
15. *voota - extra stout - ?? - Attending *
*16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - Spiced up Pigs in Blankets - Attending sorting day and am a drop off point CONFIRMED*
*17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ??? - CONFIRMED*
18. lucas - ???
*19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale - CONFIRMED (bottled and almost ready to drink)*
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter - Cheese and Crackers
*22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer - CONFIRMED (Not attending)*
23. Cummins - IPA
24. Lavender - ???

Me too fents


----------



## 65bellett (26/10/07)

. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks COFIRMED - ATTENDING
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728) - Sausages and Bread - attending sorting day - CONFIRMED
3. Wardhog - ESB -Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - spicy pale ale - chips or nuts
6. Maple - Rye IPA - not attending swap day - CM2 drop point
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
10. apd - Columbus pale ale - Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED
11. DarkFaerytale - F.E. Stout - probably pasta salad - i'm in
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
14. Andreic - Munich Helles (or Hefe backup) - not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED
15. voota - extra stout - ?? - Attending 
16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - Spiced up Pigs in Blankets - Attending sorting day and am a drop off point CONFIRMED
17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ??? - CONFIRMED
18. lucas - ???
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale - CONFIRMED (bottled and almost ready to drink)
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. *65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter - Cheese and Crackers*
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer - CONFIRMED (Not attending)
23. Cummins - IPA
24. Lavender - ???


----------



## DarkFaerytale (26/10/07)

lol


----------



## voota (26/10/07)

*1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks COFIRMED - ATTENDING*
*2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728) - Sausages and Bread - attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
*3. Wardhog - ESB -Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - spicy pale ale - chips or nuts
*6. Maple - Rye IPA - not attending swap day - CM2 drop point*
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
*10. apd - Columbus pale ale - Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
*11. DarkFaerytale - F.E. Stout - probably pasta salad - i'm in*
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
*14. Andreic - Munich Helles (or Hefe backup) - not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
15. *voota - extra stout - ?? - Attending *
*16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - Spiced up Pigs in Blankets - Attending sorting day and am a drop off point CONFIRMED*
*17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ??? - CONFIRMED*
18. lucas - ???
*19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale - CONFIRMED (bottled and almost ready to drink)*
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
*21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter - Cheese and Crackers*
*22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer - CONFIRMED (Not attending)*
23. Cummins - IPA
24. Lavender - ???


----------



## Cummins (26/10/07)

*1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks COFIRMED - ATTENDING*
*2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728) - Sausages and Bread - attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
*3. Wardhog - ESB -Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - spicy pale ale - chips or nuts
*6. Maple - Rye IPA - not attending swap day - CM2 drop point*
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
*10. apd - Columbus pale ale - Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
*11. DarkFaerytale - F.E. Stout - probably pasta salad - i'm in*
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
*14. Andreic - Munich Helles (or Hefe backup) - not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
15. *voota - extra stout - ?? - Attending *
*16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - Spiced up Pigs in Blankets - Attending sorting day and am a drop off point CONFIRMED*
*17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ??? - CONFIRMED*
18. lucas - ???
*19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale - CONFIRMED (bottled and almost ready to drink)*
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
*21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter - Cheese and Crackers*
*22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer - CONFIRMED (Not attending)*
*23. Cummins - IPA - Attending *
24. Lavender - ???


----------



## Cummins (27/10/07)

What's the plan for boozing on the day, BYO kegs?


----------



## hairofthedog (27/10/07)

Cummins said:


> *1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks COFIRMED - ATTENDING*
> *2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728) - Sausages and Bread - attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
> *3. Wardhog - ESB -Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
> 4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
> ...


fucked the spicy ale but back up super dry looking good


----------



## Thirsty Boy (27/10/07)

Cummins said:


> What's the plan for boozing on the day, BYO kegs?




I'm sure Spills will press much good beer upon you.. but BYO would only be polite.

I think its been mentioned in the thread before, but if it hasn't, here's my $0.02 worth... don't bring along the beer you put in the swap for drinking on the day. Takes away from the mystery and anticipation of the swap beers.

To make everyones day just that little bit more enojyable  ... I actually suggest bringing along at least some of your "faulty" brews... great opportunity to have a few other brewers help you to analyse the flaws. Of course bring along a few good ones as well.

Personally, I'm looking forward to tasting some of the kit beers... after the July case swap I'm super impressed with how good kit beer can be when its made by a brewer who knows what they are doing.

Thirsty


----------



## lucas (27/10/07)

*1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks COFIRMED - ATTENDING*
*2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728) - Sausages and Bread - attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
*3. Wardhog - ESB -Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - super dry nelson pils - chips or nuts CONFIRMED
*6. Maple - Rye IPA - not attending swap day - CM2 drop point*
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
*10. apd - Columbus pale ale - Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
*11. DarkFaerytale - F.E. Stout - probably pasta salad - i'm in*
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA? -
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Plate O'anti-pasto kinda bits
*14. Andreic - Munich Helles (or Hefe backup) - not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
15. *voota - extra stout - ?? - Attending *
*16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - Spiced up Pigs in Blankets - Attending sorting day and am a drop off point CONFIRMED*
*17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ??? - CONFIRMED*
*18. lucas - NS Summer Ale - probably not attending - CONFIRMED*
*19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale - CONFIRMED (bottled and almost ready to drink)*
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
*21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter - Cheese and Crackers*
*22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer - CONFIRMED (Not attending)*
*23. Cummins - IPA - Attending *
24. Lavender - ???


I've still havent gotten around to brewing my contribution yet but it's on the cards for tomorrow. It'll be a nice nelson sauvin summer ale (which IMO tastes far better fresh, so brewing it this late is doing you all a favour  ) I guess I'll be aiming to have it in bottles a week before the swap, but at this time of year I dont know how much it'll matter. they should carb up pretty quick in any case.

probably not going to be able to make it to the swap date in person, but i wont say definitely not yet.


----------



## Quintrex (27/10/07)

What a way to rack up the posts in a topic!!  
I've added confirmations for a coupla people, from personal knowledge
Q

*1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks COFIRMED - ATTENDING*
*2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728) - Sausages and Bread - attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
*3. Wardhog - ESB -Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
*4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread*
5. hairofthedog - super dry nelson pils - chips or nuts CONFIRMED
*6. Maple - Rye IPA - not attending swap day - CM2 drop point*
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
*10. apd - Columbus pale ale - Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
*11. DarkFaerytale - F.E. Stout - probably pasta salad - i'm in*
*12. Quintrex - belgian IPA? -Attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
*13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Probably not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
*14. Andreic - Munich Helles (or Hefe backup) - not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED*
*15. voota - extra stout - ?? - Attending *
*16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - Spiced up Pigs in Blankets - Attending sorting day and am a drop off point CONFIRMED*
*17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ??? - CONFIRMED*
*18. lucas - NS Summer Ale - probably not attending - CONFIRMED*
*19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale - CONFIRMED (bottled and almost ready to drink)*
*20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA - Attending*
*21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter - Cheese and Crackers*
*22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer - CONFIRMED (Not attending)*
*23. Cummins - IPA - Attending *
24. Lavender - ???


----------



## voota (27/10/07)

Half Smoked extra stout is bottled, came in at 7.6% and is hardly a summer beer. Ah well, I think it tastes pretty good


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (28/10/07)

Quintrex said:


> What a way to rack up the posts in a topic!!
> I've added confirmations for a coupla people, from personal knowledge
> Q



I was hoping to build suspense by delaying as long as possible any suggestion that I might be attending the SwaParty...


----------



## Wardhog (28/10/07)

The ESB is bottled - 1.054 down to 1.016: around 5%ABV. Fents, I'm headed your way soon, hope you've got some more of that IPA on tap.

And the best news is I was able to get 24 longnecks, 12 pint-size bottles and 6 PET homebrew bottles out of it, so no drought AND still able to participate in the case swap. 
Hydrometer samples have tasted good, hope the carbonation doesn't let me down this time.


----------



## wambesi (28/10/07)

Well just bottled my Sweet Wheat, after bottling I am now happier but lets just see, did a few firsts with this one, mostly racking (2nd time, 1st one got infected and I stopped there months ago) and dry hopping.

Not expecting it to be an awesome beer but should be drinkable and the feedback will be good.

Fents: Will PM you soon to arrange a drop off time, I work in Watsonia so maybe we can work something out during the week or maybe a weekend, I'm pretty easy.

Dissapointed I'll be interstate that weekend though, would have been good to catch up with fellow AHBers. Also to check out brewing gear. As a K&K'er moving to AG I'm trying to get/see/talk as much info as I can.


----------



## Wardhog (28/10/07)

wambesi said:


> As a K&K'er moving to AG I'm trying to get/see/talk as much info as I can.



http://www.geocities.com/the_worthogs

See you there. Or you're welcome to come and sit in on a brew at my place.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (29/10/07)

maybe for the next swap we could make a brew up

just putting it out there

-Phill


----------



## brettprevans (29/10/07)

thats a thought DFt. Any chance of an AG demo/brewup? 

I'd certainly be interested in coming along (and of course participate in a caseswap - my version of Bconnery's Christmoose Ale should be ready to drink by then)


----------



## Wardhog (29/10/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> maybe for the next swap we could make a brew up
> 
> just putting it out there
> 
> -Phill



A good idea. There'll be enough hands around your place to get a brew, some food, and bottle sorting done. It'd be a good idea to lay down the law at the outset, though - too many cooks and all that.

Taking your thought to a sort-of-related tangent, what about a case swap where everyone brewed the same beer according to their own methods?
"Here's the grain bill, here's the equivalent extract bill, here's what hops and how much of each, use this yeast, see you in 6 weeks for a sort day." kind of thing?

You find something you really like about one beer that's not in your own, and you can ask how it was done.


----------



## therook (29/10/07)

Wardhog said:


> A good idea. There'll be enough hands around your place to get a brew, some food, and bottle sorting done. It'd be a good idea to lay down the law at the outset, though - too many cooks and all that.
> 
> Taking your thought to a sort-of-related tangent, what about a case swap where everyone brewed the same beer according to their own methods?
> "Here's the grain bill, here's the equivalent extract bill, here's what hops and how much of each, use this yeast, see you in 6 weeks for a sort day." kind of thing?
> ...




That sounds to organised Wardy, but i'll be in it  

Rook


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (29/10/07)

A few months ago, Velophile, Thirsty Boy and I did the brew thing of which Wardhog speaks. We took a fairly plain ingredient bill - each of three ingredient packs as equal as a practising pedant can make them - and each went away to make beer with it. The results were really interesting - I think it is an excellent excuse for a decentralised brewing exercise!


----------



## Wardhog (29/10/07)

It was a beer in the last case swap, I think it was Velophile's contribution, that made me think of doing this. His beer tasted nice, no doubt, but I would love to know how he got it so crystal clear.
I think I could make a beer that was similarly nice in taste, but could not get within coo-ee of how damn clear it was.

Such an excercise could also inspire a few more AG converts. A taste of AG is hard enough to come by when you don't know anyone who makes it, but a taste of an AG that is the same beer as you make might be even more motivation to take the step into AG.
Those already AG could pick up tips and tricks on a smaller scale.


----------



## therook (29/10/07)

Wardhog said:


> It was a beer in the last case swap, I think it was Velophile's contribution, that made me think of doing this. His beer tasted nice, no doubt, but I would love to know how he got it so crystal clear.
> I think I could make a beer that was similarly nice in taste, but could not get within coo-ee of how damn clear it was.
> 
> Such an excercise could also inspire a few more AG converts. A taste of AG is hard enough to come by when you don't know anyone who makes it, but a taste of an AG that is the same beer as you make might be even more motivation to take the step into AG.
> Those already AG could pick up tips and tricks on a smaller scale.




Start a new thread Wardy and get it happening

Maybe we could make a St Pats day beer and dress up as little green men  

Rook


----------



## brettprevans (29/10/07)

my god there are some good idea this morning. Highly unusual for a Monday morning I would have thought? were you guys not drinking over the weekend. i can hardly keep my eyes open. mind you I suppose i did go through 12L of HB with the old man yesterday as well as someother assorted bevvies. But damned if he didnt sing praises for my stout at the beginning and then near the end exclaim that is was like road tar!

slightly off topic i know. sorry. I'll bring it back on topic. I think both wardhog's and DarkFT's idea's are ace and I'll be interested in participating.


----------



## Wardhog (29/10/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> A few months ago, Velophile, Thirsty Boy and I did the brew thing of which Wardhog speaks. We took a fairly plain ingredient bill - each of three ingredient packs as equal as a practising pedant can make them - and each went away to make beer with it. The results were really interesting - I think it is an excellent excuse for a decentralised brewing exercise!



What happened?


----------



## Wardhog (29/10/07)

therook said:


> Start a new thread Wardy and get it happening
> 
> Maybe we could make a St Pats day beer and dress up as little green men
> 
> Rook



Next year's X-mas in July effort? Or is that too far away?


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (29/10/07)

Wardhog said:


> What happened?



Velophile has a fairly typical HB three-vessel setup based on a boiler that holds nearly a hectolitre and fired by a four-ring burner that is measurably responsible for global warming. Thirsty Boy used the HERMS system of his own devising and I brewed in a bag.

We based the recipe on something I had made previously. Unfortunately, we deviated from the original too much and none of us created what inspired us to go that way.

Thirsty Boy and I ended up with brews that were quite similar. His was better. Velophile had not at that stage learned how to turn his burner down low and was used to brewing *big* batches. He caramelised his brew a fair bit and ended up with an entirely different but very interesting beer (in a good way).

We're currently in negotiation for the next experiment where we will mash up *BIG* (hint: I'm thinking about a 135litre mash tun) and fill all our available boilers (and possibly more) in the one place to blend into cubes and dissipate...


----------



## Fents (29/10/07)

Brew day - Im in.

kolsch gets bottled tonight (fopund bottles at Daves shop), not the colour i wanted but the taste is def there.

anyone needing to drop beers off PM or call me.

Cheers


----------



## therook (29/10/07)

Bottled the Alt last Friday, tastes great.....no idea if it is to style or taste as i have never tried one before.

Rook


----------



## Wardhog (29/10/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> We're currently in negotiation for the next experiment where we will mash up *BIG* (hint: I'm thinking about a 135litre mash tun) and fill all our available boilers (and possibly more) in the one place to blend into cubes and dissipate...



What would be the aim of that experiment? To see how different fermentation regimes compare?



Giving my previous suggestion a bit more thought, I would suggest a pale ale might be the go.
Would an Aussie pale ale be the most accessible to all brewers? Is the Cooper's Pale Ale kit supposed to make an Aussie?

Example ingredients guidelines (23L batch):
K&K : Cooper's pale ale kit + Cooper's Brew Enhancer #2
Extract : 2 x Cooper's light malt extract + (POR + cluster to 30 IBU)
Partial : Cooper's Pale Ale can + 2kg ale malt + (POR + cluster to 30 IBU)
AG : 4.5kg ale malt + 200g wheat + (POR + cluster to 30 IBU) 
Safale S-04 (yeast is where AG and K&K can't agree)
Mash/fermentation regimes up to the brewer. Hopping also up to the brewer, it just has to be POR + cluster to 30IBU or thereabouts if applicable.
This would not be my first choice of beer to brew. I suggest this for the purposes of this experiment, ie. everyone is able to make the same beer. I would prefer to make an American Pale Ale drenched in Amarillo, but I don't know of a kit that K&K brewers could use.


How much space is needed to host a sorting day? How many barbecues is enough? How many tables/chairs?

I'd be happy to have it at my place if :
- I can host it (ie. I have enough space and gear)
- Everyone is happy to travel to Greensborough.


----------



## brettprevans (29/10/07)

wardhog

not sure what style JSGA would fall under (english ale?), but im pretty sure it would cater for all styles of brewing. I know ive seen K&K, extract and AG recipe versions. And it caters for the armarillo heads 

im happy with any style


----------



## Wardhog (29/10/07)

citymorgue2 said:


> wardhog
> 
> not sure what style JSGA would fall under (english ale?), but im pretty sure it would cater for all styles of brewing. I know ive seen K&K, extract and AG recipe versions. And it caters for the armarillo heads
> 
> im happy with any style



If there's a kit that says it's a JSGA, yeah, we should do that for sure - do Malt Shovel make kits that claim to make their finished product? If not, it would be a kit and bits brew, which could be beyond what some people are comfortable doing.
My idea for this excercise is that anyone - regardless of brewing skill, experience, or knowledge - could contribute a beer.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (29/10/07)

Wardhog said:


> What would be the aim of that experiment? To see how different fermentation regimes compare?



To see how much fun we can have.


----------



## brettprevans (29/10/07)

Wardhog said:


> If there's a kit that says it's a JSGA, yeah, we should do that for sure - do Malt Shovel make kits that claim to make their finished product? If not, it would be a kit and bits brew, which could be beyond what some people are comfortable doing.
> My idea for this excercise is that anyone - regardless of brewing skill, experience, or knowledge - could contribute a beer.


brewcraft sells a 'kit' thats a JSAA but not a JSGA. 

for K&K Ive only seen kits and bits ala: Thomas Coopers Sparkling Ale, 1.5kg pale malt extract (liquid) 
45g amarillo, Kit yeast (and many variations of). This is pretty simple dump stir and drop hops in at time intervals. 2 week ferment.

Im just trying to make helpful suggestions (I hope  ). I dont think anyone really minds what we brew.


----------



## Wardhog (29/10/07)

citymorgue2 said:


> brewcraft sells a 'kit' thats a JSAA but not a JSGA.
> 
> for K&K Ive only seen kits and bits ala: Thomas Coopers Sparkling Ale, 1.5kg pale malt extract (liquid)
> 45g amarillo, Kit yeast (and many variations of). This is pretty simple dump stir and drop hops in at time intervals. 2 week ferment.
> ...



We can always ask everyone what they want to do once participants are known. If everyone's happy to have a kit and bits as the baseline for the brew, we'll do that.


----------



## Fents (29/10/07)

Kolsch is all bottled! (proper glass coopers and old school non twist cub bottles no less!)

I know kolsch's are meant to be crystal clear so im bummed. even racked and 4 weeks @ 0deg didnt even do it  oh well just close your eyes and think of krystal clear skies!


----------



## Cummins (29/10/07)

Appearance is over-rated. Shouldn't even count in any way towards quality of beer.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (30/10/07)

i know your pain fents, cracked open a pilsner last night, 3 weeks primary, 1 week secondary, 6 weeks CC and one month in the bottle.....worst chill haze i'v ever seen, i nearly cried, fortunatly the beer is excelent tasting tho! 

i think JSGA is a great idea, should we start a new thread tho and keep this one on track? (even tho i was the one who deviated in the first place )

25 days left

-Phill


----------



## Fents (30/10/07)

Cummins said:


> Appearance is over-rated. Shouldn't even count in any way towards quality of beer.



word!


----------



## Wardhog (30/10/07)

Fents said:


> oh well just close your eyes and think of krystal clear skies!



Doesn't matter one bit, Fents. My last pale ale looked like a honeycomb Big M, but tasted pretty damn good.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (30/10/07)

Wardhog said:


> Doesn't matter one bit, Fents. My last pale ale looked like a honeycomb Big M, but tasted pretty damn good.



How did it keep its carbonation in a milk carton?


----------



## Wardhog (30/10/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> How did it keep its carbonation in a milk carton?



Don't be silly. When you make alcoholic honeycomb Big M, you keg it. Everyone knows that.

Seriously, I've never seen such a yellow beer. The chill haze topped it off.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (31/10/07)

Fents said:


> Kolsch is all bottled! (proper glass coopers and old school non twist cub bottles no less!)
> 
> I know kolsch's are meant to be crystal clear so im bummed. even racked and 4 weeks @ 0deg didnt even do it  oh well just close your eyes and think of krystal clear skies!



All the commercial breweries filter this one. The Kolsch yeast is well known for its poor flocculation qualities, so don't be to hard on the appearance. 

Looking forward to try it out.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (31/10/07)

we could... and I am taking liberties I know it.... do a brew on the X-mas case swap day. Everyone contributes their 24 beers, a $1.00 coin and a well rinsed and sanitised 1 litre plastic milk bottle.

A brew is done on the day, plastic milk bottles are used as a plethora of tiny no chill cubes (they work, I've tried it) and everyone takes home 24 bottles of beer to drink and 1 bottle of wort to ferment.

We would bollox up the brew for sure.. but it would be fun and be a BIAB demo to boot


----------



## DarkFaerytale (31/10/07)

oh it could be time for the oztops to shine with that little plan, ferment it straight from the bottle. would love to see biab in action.

www.oztops.com

love these things, i make all my starters and cider from them

-Phill


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (31/10/07)

Thirsty Boy said:


> we could... and I am taking liberties I know it.... do a brew on the X-mas case swap day. Everyone contributes their 24 beers, a $1.00 coin and a well rinsed and sanitised 1 litre plastic milk bottle.
> 
> A brew is done on the day, plastic milk bottles are used as a plethora of tiny no chill cubes (they work, I've tried it) and everyone takes home 24 bottles of beer to drink and 1 bottle of wort to ferment.
> 
> We would bollox up the brew for sure.. but it would be fun and be a BIAB demo to boot



Thirsty Boy - the libertarian.

Once the wort has cooled to pitching temps, rubber-band some cling film over the top and the NCBottle becomes a picofermenter. If each person brought along a second, smaller and similarly clean bottle, we could divvy up a recently-used yeast cake to compleat the scenario.

I think it could be wonderful - combining all the necessary elements that, when combined, could spell disaster!


----------



## Fents (31/10/07)

A Milk bottle? you guys are more nuts than i thought!

Spills do you have a keg setup if we want to bring a keg to drink? or do i have to hassle dave for his super portable keg ice box?


----------



## Thirsty Boy (31/10/07)

Fents said:


> A Milk bottle? you guys are more nuts than i thought!
> 
> Spills do you have a keg setup if we want to bring a keg to drink? or do i have to hassle dave for his super portable keg ice box?



Why not?? Food grade plastic.. pretty much the same as a bog standard fermentor. I've used em as NC cubes for starter wort. They work fine.

I even used a 2 litre one as a fermentor for a batch of "lacto" I was doing for a Berliner Weiss. Lid on loosley to let out the gas and away you go.....


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (31/10/07)

Fents said:


> A Milk bottle? you guys are more nuts than i thought!
> 
> Spills do you have a keg setup if we want to bring a keg to drink? or do i have to hassle dave for his super portable keg ice box?



I think Thirsty Boy meant those new-fangled plastic ones, but the cardboard ones might deal with the heat okay AND they're true cuboids.

No keg setup here - apart from my plastic fantastic party kegs which share nothing in common with you humans' keg setups except for the BEVA hose. I was hoping to have one or two of those full of liquid.

I'm just trying to imagine my back yard with a barbecue, brew kettle, three or four beer kegs and a dozen blokes staggering about.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (31/10/07)

sounds like chaos


----------



## Fents (31/10/07)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Why not??



Why not - because it only holds two litres!

two litres would piss me off! i'd drink it all in hydro samples  hahaha but hey im game to try anything once.


----------



## Quintrex (31/10/07)

Fents said:


> Why not - because it only holds two litres!
> 
> two litres would piss me off! i'd drink it all in hydro samples  hahaha but hey im game to try anything once.



Haha
IMO the only reason to divvy up the batch into 2 litre lots for take home fermenting would be to have a yeast taste off, 
ie everyone ferments with a different yeast, otherwise we'll need a larger batch :lol: 

Q


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (31/10/07)

Quintrex said:


> Haha
> IMO the only reason to divvy up the batch into 2 litre lots for take home fermenting would be to have a yeast taste off,
> ie everyone ferments with a different yeast, otherwise we'll need a larger batch :lol:
> 
> Q



I think there are around a dozen people claiming to turn up on the day. We could just as easily brew a big batch that results in everyone getting maybe four litres. Does that sweeten the deal enough?


----------



## DarkFaerytale (31/10/07)

so what beer are we making


----------



## AUHEAMIC (31/10/07)

Well it looks like your keen Spills. Im happy to throw in some bucks for ingredients just to see a BIAB demo, and to see a dozen people, BBQ and brew rig all in your backyard.


----------



## Fents (31/10/07)

Lets make a wheat beer, i've never made one before.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (31/10/07)

really fents??

i wanna ferment it with something creepy, some brett or lacto. mmmm


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (31/10/07)

What is it with you people and wheat beers!!!!  

If we're going to pursue this wonderful fiasco, I think we should be looking at something subtle and delicate like (say) an American Brown...  

Perhaps we'll have to cook indoors on the stovetop, or do something novel with the kegs. I fear a total disaster in Collingwood on election day.


----------



## voota (31/10/07)

I own a coldplate and esky that can dispense 2 beers at once... Though I only have one beer gun, and no gas.


----------



## Hutch (31/10/07)

voota said:


> I own a coldplate and esky that can dispense 2 beers at once... Though I only have one beer gun, and no gas.


Voota, I can contribute a second beer gun (stainless pluto), and a soda-stream porta-gas setup if needed.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (31/10/07)

Before it gets too complicated...

I think that about half the Case Swap participants are going to turn up on the day - makes for about a dozen or so of us.

In the time-honoured Collingwood tradition of Irresponsible Service of Alcohol (of which some here have prior experience), I was planning on having enough beer either on tap from (two seven litre) party kegs or in bottles to ensure that nobody is capable of driving home. I also kinda like Thirsty Boy's idea of people bringing along their (not case swap) beers that we can all hang shit on appraise. I don't think there is a _need_ to add more complication, particularly if we are brewing as well as sorting, eating and drinking.

And if all that fails, I live next door to a pub that has a refrigerated font dedicated to microbrew. 

So, I'd welcome extra beer, but not if it gets complicated.


----------



## Fents (31/10/07)

i want to bring beer for heads to try but i dont have bottle stock (used ALL my bottles for the swap)...so what do i do?


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (31/10/07)

Fents said:


> i want to bring beer for heads to try but i dont have bottle stock (used ALL my bottles for the swap)...so what do i do?



None of my playkeg stuff will work with anyone's grown-up keg stuff and vice versa.

Bring your beer along, by all means (assuming you cannot find some bottles in the interim) - just try to keep things as simple as possible, that is all I ask. I don't want a dozen independent keg setups weaving through each other.


----------



## Quintrex (31/10/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> None of my playkeg stuff will work with anyone's grown-up keg stuff and vice versa.
> 
> Bring your beer along, by all means (assuming you cannot find some bottles in the interim) - just try to keep things as simple as possible, that is all I ask. I don't want a dozen independent keg setups weaving through each other.



Cmon, it'll be fun


----------



## Fents (31/10/07)

yea fair play mate, point taken.

i'll just raid daves shop for more bottles on fri


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (31/10/07)

So, there's this other discussion going on [topic="18649"]here[/topic] about using wheat flour in a wheat beer. Graham Sanders' bloddy convoluted 2.5 decoction with a sour mash recipe looks interesting - even if we don't bother with the sour mash. I figure that Thirsty Boy will probably be driving the brewing while I act like a host/barbecuer, so let's decide on something annoying while he's at work!


----------



## Quintrex (31/10/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> So, there's this other discussion going on [topic="18649"]here[/topic] about using wheat flour in a wheat beer. Graham Sanders' bloddy convoluted 2.5 decoction with a sour mash recipe looks interesting - even if we don't bother with the sour mash. I figure that Thirsty Boy will probably be driving the brewing while I act like a host/barbecuer, so let's decide on something annoying while he's at work!



Sounds good, I had a look at the tropical flower wit a while ago, intriguing!!!
If we're going to do it, maybe we could sour with lactic acid instead, that is if someone doesn't pre-prep a sour mash!

Good Idea
Q


----------



## wambesi (31/10/07)

Did I mention I dont like you guys anymore 
So much planned for the day and I'm interstate, bloody in-laws!

Oh well, maybe next time....sounds like it's gonna be a hell of a day


----------



## brettprevans (31/10/07)

How good is it soudning! im having my caseswap cherry popped and its going to be a pearla of a day.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (1/11/07)

sour mash you say, i'm sure i could drum something up a couple of days prior, always wanted to give one of them a go. *wonders if he still has that 9L esky* 



-Phill


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (1/11/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> sour mash you say, i'm sure i could drum something up a couple of days prior, always wanted to give one of them a go. *wonders if he still has that 9L esky*
> 
> 
> 
> -Phill



Pah! What's wrong with Sour Mash in a Bottle?


----------



## Fents (1/11/07)

so its a sour wheat lamibic with some brown ale and cider thrown in for good measure? :lol:


----------



## Thirsty Boy (1/11/07)

see, now I WAS thinking keep things nice and simple if there are going to be a dozen pissed blokes, a BBQ, three or four different keg set-ups... but nah... you blokes are on the money. Lets do a mash that requires a separate sour mash, separate Beta Glucan mash and then a damn multi step normal mash on top of it all.... Douchebags  

Might I suggest that we go for something that can be brewed with a nice simple single step mash schedule?? 

How about 88% pilsner, 6% wheat and 6% Munich. That way you can take your Wort home and ferment it into a nice Pilsner, or a Kolsch, or a Summer Ale, add some simple sugar and its a Belgian Golden strong ale, or a Trippel ... or you could throw some Orval dregs at it and see what the hell comes out.

We can go for larger amounts of wort each than two litres (I actually meant the ONE litre milk bottles so that everyone in the swap, not just the attendees could have some) but... I cant think of a suitable no-chill container that everyone could access that would come in the 4litre or larger size.

So I am sticking with (close to) my original suggestion. We brew a 25ish litre batch, everyone rocks up with a spotlessly clean and sanitised 2L plastic milk bottle which we fill with piping hot wort as a mini no-chill container. Then you take it home and do with it what you will. 2L is enough for 1/2 dozen stubbies. Which is in-turn enough for a few evaluation stubbies AND a whole other swap within the swap. See what we all came up with starting from the same wort.

If you lot insist... I suppose we can do the damn Witbier.  But it'll be a shitfight of a brewday.

Thirsty

Edit: to add smileys lest I come across too grumpy ( I stand by douchebags though..... so ner)


----------



## Fents (1/11/07)

Ohhhh douchbags....the name calling has began a month early! 

I reckon Thirsty's nailed it. That grain bill can be turned into anything plus he's the one brewing lets not upset the brewer now


----------



## DarkFaerytale (1/11/07)

did i hear triple decoction?!?

lol a simple beer is fine by me  i'll do something strange to it when i get it home. 

would a 2L juice bottle do, or will it melt?

-Phill


----------



## Thirsty Boy (1/11/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> did i hear triple decoction?!?
> 
> lol a simple beer is fine by me  i'll do something strange to it when i get it home.
> 
> ...



Melt... if its PET anyway. Thats why I'm suggesting the milk bottles... I've used em for this before and I know they work. The one litre ones are more robust, the 2 litre ones get a bit soggy and need to be treated gently.

Test whatever you think you might use out by pouring boiling water in it... If it can take that its fine.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (1/11/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> did i hear triple decoction?!?
> 
> lol a simple beer is fine by me  i'll do something strange to it when i get it home.
> 
> ...




It might melt, but you'll also be exposing yourself to the latest carcinogen, which has been discussed here but I couldn't be arsed finding a link to.

If it becomes too hard, I will save some milk containers - we drink almost as much milk as I do beer.


----------



## therook (1/11/07)

1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks COFIRMED - ATTENDING
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728) - Sausages and Bread - attending sorting day - CONFIRMED
3. Wardhog - ESB -Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - super dry nelson pils - chips or nuts CONFIRMED
6. Maple - Rye IPA - not attending swap day - CM2 drop point
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
*8. therook - Alt - Attending- will bring somthing - CONFIRMED*
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans
10. apd - Columbus pale ale - Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED
11. DarkFaerytale - F.E. Stout - probably pasta salad - i'm in
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA? -Attending sorting day - CONFIRMED
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Probably not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED
14. Andreic - Munich Helles (or Hefe backup) - not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED
15. voota - extra stout - ?? - Attending
16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - Spiced up Pigs in Blankets - Attending sorting day and am a drop off point CONFIRMED
17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ??? - CONFIRMED
18. lucas - NS Summer Ale - probably not attending - CONFIRMED
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale - CONFIRMED (bottled and almost ready to drink)
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA - Attending
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter - Cheese and Crackers
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer - CONFIRMED (Not attending)
23. Cummins - IPA - Attending
24. Lavender - ???


Fly back from Perth on the Friday, so i'm deffinately in.......

Does anyone want me to bring a DVD of the Cats mighty 2007 Grand final win  

Rook


----------



## DarkFaerytale (1/11/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> If it becomes too hard, I will save some milk containers - we drink almost as much milk as I do beer.




that would be great spills, i can't drink milk


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (1/11/07)

therook said:


> Does anyone want me to bring a DVD of the Cats mighty 2007 Grand final win
> 
> Rook



I'm assuming you're talking about a game of futbol. Certainly you can bring a DVD of it with you. We could even play it on my new high-speed angle grinder. <_<


----------



## Hutch (1/11/07)

therook said:


> Does anyone want me to bring a DVD of the Cats mighty 2007 Grand final win



 - that's you and me in the corner watching 3 hours of heavenly footy, while the pissed-scientists concoct their triple-decocted sour wheat American Brown Ale.

Sounds good to me! Glad you're back in town in time!


----------



## hairofthedog (4/11/07)

ok just cracked a sdnp from my to be case swap batch its come up a treat dry as and hoppy as **** looking foward to getting it to the swap


----------



## Fents (5/11/07)

hairofthedog said:


> ok just cracked a sdnp from my to be case swap batch its come up a treat dry as and hoppy as **** looking foward to getting it to the swap



bloddy oath thats what we like to hear!  

21 day till launch B)


----------



## Wardhog (5/11/07)

The ESB has been delivered to Fents (I hope), and have had a sample of the remaining bottles, all good.

Fents, I want to catch up with you before the sorting day, I forgot to include mark_m's Schraeder (sp?) cap from the last swap.


----------



## Fents (5/11/07)

no wukka's ward, i can pop by for a beer this week or next if ya like. oh and your case swap never made it to mine ? think peels may have drunk it


----------



## mark_m (5/11/07)

1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks COFIRMED - ATTENDING
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728) - Sausages and Bread - attending sorting day - CONFIRMED
3. Wardhog - ESB -Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - super dry nelson pils - chips or nuts CONFIRMED
6. Maple - Rye IPA - not attending swap day - CM2 drop point
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt - Attending- will bring somthing - CONFIRMED
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans - CONFIRMED - ATTENDING
10. apd - Columbus pale ale - Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED
11. DarkFaerytale - F.E. Stout - probably pasta salad - i'm in
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA? -Attending sorting day - CONFIRMED
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Probably not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED
14. Andreic - Munich Helles (or Hefe backup) - not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED
15. voota - extra stout - ?? - Attending
16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - Spiced up Pigs in Blankets - Attending sorting day and am a drop off point CONFIRMED
17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ??? - CONFIRMED
18. lucas - NS Summer Ale - probably not attending - CONFIRMED
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale - CONFIRMED (bottled and almost ready to drink)
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA - Attending
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter - Cheese and Crackers
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer - CONFIRMED (Not attending)
23. Cummins - IPA - Attending
24. Lavender - ???

Hi all,
I hadn't looked at the thread for a while - reading back I can feel the excitement building, should be a great day.
A couple of points:
1) don't worry too much about returning the tyre valve carb caps I used for the last swap, if they come back, great, if you have a use yourself, please keep them, they only cost me $1 apiece.
2) If anyone needs a keg party tap for the day, let me know, I have a couple of spares. Will also bring a small CO2 bottle if anyone needs to share.
Roll on the 24th!
Mark


----------



## AUHEAMIC (5/11/07)

Fents said:


> no wukka's ward, i can pop by for a beer this week or next if ya like. oh and your case swap never made it to mine ? think peels may have drunk it


Mmmmm.... ESB


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (5/11/07)

Over the next few days, as I get a moment, I will be PM-ing grid co-ordinates for Swap Central to those who claim to be showing up.

Various things:

* Bring along your dud brews as well as your good 'uns for fun. I've got plenty to embarrass myself with, so don't be shy!
* If you think you might be drinking a little too much, feel free to drop your case off beforehand and pick it up again afterwards. My house is close to public transport and easy for taxis to get to.
* If you want/need me to find a plastic milk bottle to share in the BIAB experiment, let me know.
* I'm thinking that we should be looking at around midday to start, with Mash-In at around 13:00. Thirsty Boy and I need to chat amongst ourselves I think...


----------



## Fents (5/11/07)

Can you save me a milk bottle mate. Silly missus only drinks UHT soy (i drink bugga all real stuff and mostly at work with coffee).


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (5/11/07)

1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks COFIRMED - ATTENDING
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728) - Sausages and Bread - attending sorting day - CONFIRMED
3. Wardhog - ESB -Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - super dry nelson pils - chips or nuts CONFIRMED
6. Maple - Rye IPA - not attending swap day - CM2 drop point
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt - Attending- will bring somthing - CONFIRMED
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans - CONFIRMED - ATTENDING
10. apd - Columbus pale ale - Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED
11. DarkFaerytale - F.E. Stout - probably pasta salad - i'm in
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA? -Attending sorting day - CONFIRMED
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Probably not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED
14. Andreic - Munich Helles (or Hefe backup) - not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED
15. voota - extra stout - ?? - Attending
16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - Spiced up Pigs in Blankets - Attending sorting day and am a drop off point CONFIRMED
17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ??? - CONFIRMED
18. lucas - NS Summer Ale - probably not attending - CONFIRMED
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale - CONFIRMED (not attending)
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA - Attending
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter - Cheese and Crackers
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer - CONFIRMED (Not attending)
23. Cummins - IPA - Attending
24. Lavender - ???

Well have finally come to the sad realization that I will not be attending on the day, but having no car on the day, 3 kids in tow and hosting an election eve party (pox on you Howard for calling it on the case swap day), was just one issue to many.

Have a great day guys, looks like it is going to be an absolute corker, really am pissed that I can't attend.

Cheers 

Chris


----------



## Fents (6/11/07)

bugga chris was really wantng to meet the man behind all the awards latley.


----------



## brettprevans (6/11/07)

Im still a dropoff/pickup point for anyone who is interested.

Im looking after Chris Taylor's precious cargo on the day and ive got room for a more cases as im being dropped off and picked up by the missus in our 4x4.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (6/11/07)

Fents said:


> bugga chris was really wantng to meet the man behind all the awards latley.



I was really looking forward to meet such a switched on group of home brewers. 

(re the awards don't read too much into it, a lot of it had to do with luck I am afraid)

Well nothing will keep me away from the next one ... (there are no elections coming up next year are there?)


----------



## DarkFaerytale (7/11/07)

*fills out his postal vote form* oh god i hope not

tryed the stout yesterday, just turned one month old in the bottle. good beer but as with most dark beers try keep it as one of your last beers

bloody hell i better start making some labels

-Phill


----------



## AUHEAMIC (8/11/07)

Just a quick question people. Does anyone know who Lavender in position 24 is?


----------



## brettprevans (8/11/07)

Ive had a quick look through the thread.

cumins may be able to answer? Its cummins post (page 14) where lavender's name 1st appears (as far as i can tell).


----------



## Fents (8/11/07)

It was an alias i created so i get double swap case's!





































joking 

someone will own up to it no doubt.


----------



## Cummins (8/11/07)

Yep gday guys, he is a brewing mate since '02, but not actually a member on here. Hope that is ok? I told him about the swap and he was very keen on the idea.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (8/11/07)

Regarding the 1 litre milk bottle wort kits. Does anyone know if there would be enough viable yeast cells in two stubbies of Coopers to do the job? If not two, how many? If only VB had yeast in it :lol: 

Also I have decided to rename my case swap contribution to just Scottish Ale. It turned out to be a little overdone in the malt profile department and I dont want people who havent tried a Scottish Export Ale 80/- to get the wrong impression.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (8/11/07)

Cummins said:


> Yep gday guys, he is a brewing mate since '02, but not actually a member on here. Hope that is ok? I told him about the swap and he was very keen on the idea.


No probs Cummins. Just couldnt work out who it was.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (8/11/07)

I think we have to decide if the Brew Of The Day is for those who could not find a good enough excuse for not turning up, or if it is for everyone. I figured it would be only for those who would make the pilgrimage to Collingwood and therefore could be 2litres per pilgrim. Perhaps we need a show of hands?

As for outsiders participating, I think it is wonderful. We *can* be catholic enough as brewers to happily include people who don't have the AHB habit - can't we?


----------



## DarkFaerytale (9/11/07)

peels i'v herd of people sucsessfully infecting a 20L wort with only 2 *full* bottles of coopers, not highly recomended! but i'd say 2 bottles of dregs would be more than enough for the swap brew IMO

do we get to call him lavender if he comes to the swap?

i thought it was only for those coming to the swap as well

-Phill


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (9/11/07)

I think I have successfully sent the necessary grid coordinates to all those who have claimed they will be attending (and not reneged). If you don't have them, it's probably your fault and you need to act accordingly.

Next step is to get the recipe for my beer-like contribution into a new thread...


----------



## brettprevans (9/11/07)

I assumed the brew of the day was for those attending. But I dont care either way. 

Id certainly be interested to hear people's ideas on the day about what recipe/yeast ideas we can take with the wort. 
Spills, I got my PM with grid coordinates and have a map ready to guide me to the 'beer dock'. Im even going to try and get down to the 'cant vote on the day' polling booth this weekend to give me more time on the day


PS: Im wrapped, Spills' place could not be easier to get to from my joint. there's no was the missus can get lost when she picks me up.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (9/11/07)

seems i have a house warming that night at a friends, so might not be able to stay till to late  i'll deffinatly be there with bells on tho....no not literally


----------



## AUHEAMIC (9/11/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> Next step is to get the recipe for my beer-like contribution into a new thread...


Go for it Spills


----------



## wambesi (11/11/07)

All packaged up and delivered...Cheers Fents!
Now it _should_ make it to the swap party......  

Hopefully this ones ok, though I think it may be over carbonated. 
Guess we'll see.


----------



## Fents (11/11/07)

no probs mate. 4 case swaps ready to go!


----------



## Thirsty Boy (12/11/07)

I finally got mine into bottles yesterday... should be plenty of time to carb up, but I should have left a bit more time for age, this one gets better after a month has gone by. Its not a showcase beer by any means, but it should be drinkable at least.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (12/11/07)

Woo hoo ... case was safely dropped off at citymorgue2 place tonight, ready for the big day.

Looking forward to picking up the swapped case.

I did try a "preview" tasting, before unleashing it on the unsuspecting AHB case swappers, and am happy to say its at least drinkable.

(got breath tested on the way home, so someone must have tipped them off )

Thanks again citymorgue2 for taking my case for me.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (12/11/07)

Well, at least two participating brewers reckon their beers will be 'at least drinkable'. Note that they are both recent award winners.

I haven't tried my case swap beer yet, nor do I expect it to be drinkable!


----------



## brettprevans (13/11/07)

no worries Chris. Im now taking Andreic's & Maples' caseswap also.

Mines all labled and ready to go. It was certainly drinkable when I tasted a sample stubbie a little while ago. In fact I was definately going to make again (with some slight changes). Its no award winner though.


----------



## Hutch (13/11/07)

Oh, FFS! :angry: 
I was all geared up for a huge day on the 24th (that's right, I just can't wait to cast my vote!  )
Well, my inconsiderate brother has had a bucks party inflicted on him that very day, and just got the invite now. Wedding's not till end of year, so wasn't expecting it so soon.
Anyhow, I guess I'll be dropping off my case at SMOI's place in the meantime.

Sorry for the late notice. Oh well - all the more wort for those who attend!
Hutch.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (13/11/07)

Hutch said:


> Oh, FFS! :angry:
> I was all geared up for a huge day on the 24th (that's right, I just can't wait to cast my vote!  )
> Well, my inconsiderate brother has had a bucks party inflicted on him that very day, and just got the invite now. Wedding's not till end of year, so wasn't expecting it so soon.
> Anyhow, I guess I'll be dropping off my case at SMOI's place in the meantime.
> ...


Should I put your yeast in with your case swap or would you like to pick it up from my place?


----------



## Wardhog (13/11/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> Well, at least two participating brewers reckon their beers will be 'at least drinkable'. Note that they are both recent award winners.
> 
> I haven't tried my case swap beer yet, nor do I expect it to be drinkable!




I'll go out on a limb and give a guarantee it won't cause death. Unless your idea of what to do with an ESB is to pour it into your lungs, in which case my guarantee is retracted.


----------



## Hutch (13/11/07)

Peels said:


> Should I put your yeast in with your case swap or would you like to pick it up from my place?


Thanks for bringing that up Peels, and for the offer :icon_cheers: 
I think it would only be fair to pass it on to one of the attending brewers on the day, maybe another noob wheat brewer.
I've got a couple of craftbrewer weizen's in the mail to get me going, so I'll cut my teeth on those before getting more adventurous.

Cheers.


----------



## therook (13/11/07)

Hutch said:


> Oh, FFS! :angry:
> I was all geared up for a huge day on the 24th (that's right, I just can't wait to cast my vote!  )
> Well, my inconsiderate brother has had a bucks party inflicted on him that very day, and just got the invite now. Wedding's not till end of year, so wasn't expecting it so soon.
> Anyhow, I guess I'll be dropping off my case at SMOI's place in the meantime.
> ...




Jeez Hutch, I thought many brothers far out weigh one brother  

Rook


----------



## Hutch (13/11/07)

therook said:


> Jeez Hutch, I thought many brothers far out weigh one brother
> 
> Rook


Very true, though I can't miss the sheer humiliation that a good bucks party throws on the unlucky sod.
...and sorry I'll not be there to share a beer with you in honour of the Cats. :beer:


----------



## Maple (13/11/07)

Well, just had a taste of the Swap extras, and was quite impressed. one of my best efforts yet. Have no idea on Style guidelines, or even a clue to how these compare to other brewers but really looking forward to hearing the feedback on what ya'll think. Might just be a personal taste thing, but think I got this one right where i wanted it. Bring on the election day Swap Day! 

Maple

pre-edit, edit: might have had 2 or 3...apologies, but feeling pretty happy now :icon_drunk:

post edit: freekin spel chekin


----------



## Fents (13/11/07)

nothing to see here move along now. :icon_drunk:


----------



## Cummins (13/11/07)

I drank what was left in the bottom of the fermenter after bottling the other day, therefore proving that it is indeed 'drinkable'. I drank that bitch good. If I can have a few glasses while it is flat and room temperature, surely with bubbles and some chill, it should be 'very drinkable'.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (14/11/07)

I dunnit. If you want to publish the recipe for your case swap beer or you're just interested, the thread is here -> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=18899


----------



## voota (14/11/07)

Hutch said:


> Thanks for bringing that up Peels, and for the offer :icon_cheers:
> I think it would only be fair to pass it on to one of the attending brewers on the day, maybe another noob wheat brewer.
> I've got a couple of craftbrewer weizen's in the mail to get me going, so I'll cut my teeth on those before getting more adventurous.
> 
> Cheers.



Peels, I'll take the yeast if its up for grabs, I've only recently started brewing Weizens and will be at the swap.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (15/11/07)

voota said:


> Peels, I'll take the yeast if its up for grabs, I've only recently started brewing Weizens and will be at the swap.


Its all yours Voota. I will bring it to the swap with me.

Cheers from NZ
Peels


----------



## Fents (15/11/07)

^^^ bring me back a NZ snapper mate!


----------



## voota (15/11/07)

Peels said:


> Its all yours Voota. I will bring it to the swap with me.
> 
> Cheers from NZ
> Peels



Thanks Peels, see you there!


----------



## 65bellett (15/11/07)

I just put my Ordinary Bitter in the bottle and it is a nice colour smells good and it doesn't taste to bad from the hydro sample I sipped.

Looking forward to the day.


----------



## lucas (15/11/07)

good to see i'm not the only late bottler. the batch has been CC'ing the past week or so while I was off on holidays in NSW, I'm about to go out and clean some bottles, ready to bottle tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## andreic (15/11/07)

lucas said:


> good to see i'm not the only late bottler. the batch has been CC'ing the past week or so while I was off on holidays in NSW, I'm about to go out and clean some bottles, ready to bottle tomorrow afternoon.




Well... I bottled my case contribution about a month ago... but I'm not at all happy with the sample tasted at bottling time - possible infection. So my replacement contribution is also due to be bottled this weekend.

On another note... some time back in this thread there was a request for people to reconfirm their participation in the swap. Am I right in assuming we still have 24 participants?

Andrei


----------



## brettprevans (16/11/07)

yup im pretty sure we have 24. if someone pulls a no show I guess we just an extra one of our own back.


----------



## Fents (18/11/07)

So my kolsch 500ml test stubbie blew up last night! now i cant even test it before the 24th! (although i did drink 3/4's of a keg of it 2 weeks ago - lovely.

I know primary was finished cause i checked it over 2 days - i then racked it and lagered it for 3 weeks so im hoping i just overprimed this stubbie and the rest will be fine.

Im now praying actually cause god damn i'll look like a knob if my case is stuffed.


----------



## driveitlikeustoleit (19/11/07)

Gotta bring a tear to your eye hey Fents.

Bottled my ACA (which is more of an APA somehow) on Thursday. Tasty though. I used Nottingham yeast for a change, it must be on speed  , it took a day and a half to ferment.

Lookin' forward to Saturday


----------



## apd (19/11/07)

1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks COFIRMED - ATTENDING
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728) - Sausages and Bread - attending sorting day - CONFIRMED
3. Wardhog - ESB -Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - super dry nelson pils - chips or nuts CONFIRMED
6. Maple - Rye IPA - not attending swap day - CM2 drop point
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt - Attending- will bring somthing - CONFIRMED
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans - CONFIRMED - ATTENDING
10. apd - Brown ale - Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED
11. DarkFaerytale - F.E. Stout - probably pasta salad - i'm in
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA? -Attending sorting day - CONFIRMED
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Probably not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED
14. Andreic - Munich Helles (or Hefe backup) - not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED
15. voota - extra stout - ?? - Attending
16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - Spiced up Pigs in Blankets - Attending sorting day and am a drop off point CONFIRMED
17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ??? - CONFIRMED
18. lucas - NS Summer Ale - probably not attending - CONFIRMED
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale - CONFIRMED (not attending)
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA - Attending
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter - Cheese and Crackers
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer - CONFIRMED (Not attending)
23. Cummins - IPA - Attending
24. Lavender - ???


Just updating my swap contribution. Changed from pale ale to brown ale.


----------



## andreic (19/11/07)

Fents said:


> So my kolsch 500ml test stubbie blew up last night! now i cant even test it before the 24th! (although i did drink 3/4's of a keg of it 2 weeks ago - lovely.
> 
> I know primary was finished cause i checked it over 2 days - i then racked it and lagered it for 3 weeks so im hoping i just overprimed this stubbie and the rest will be fine.
> 
> Im now praying actually cause god damn i'll look like a knob if my case is stuffed.



Any more explosions today Fents?

I had a few bottle bombs up in Sydney around this time last year. Damn things caused chain reactions - lost 4 bottles in one explosion and 3 in the next. I put the goggles on, long sleeves and rushed them into the fridge. Over the next couple of weeks I enjoyed the best beer I had ever fermented (a fresh wort pilsener). They were by no means over-carbed. So I had a think about it - the explosions happened on 2 separate days well over 30c. And in each explosion there was a broken coopers stubbie (my test bottles at the time). Then I noticed the coopers stubbies are not very even in shape and some have very thin glass in places... 

I have an ESB in bottles that is very lightly carbed - the one I bottled in a PET bottle is bulging and absolutely rock-hard tonight. Its been a hot day - the kind of day that can cause weak bottles to explode!

Did the test bottle have thin glass (e.g. like some of the Schofferhofer bottles)? If you didn't have any further explosions today I'm thinking you're case contribution is probably OK...

cheers,

Andrei


----------



## lucas (19/11/07)

1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch- Dips and Bicks COFIRMED - ATTENDING
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728) - Sausages and Bread - attending sorting day - CONFIRMED
3. Wardhog - ESB -Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Sausages and Bread
5. hairofthedog - super dry nelson pils - chips or nuts CONFIRMED
6. Maple - Rye IPA - not attending swap day - CM2 drop point
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen -
8. therook - Alt - Attending- will bring somthing - CONFIRMED
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - wasabi dried broad beans - CONFIRMED - ATTENDING
10. apd - Brown ale - Not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED
11. DarkFaerytale - F.E. Stout - probably pasta salad - i'm in
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA? -Attending sorting day - CONFIRMED
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Probably not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED
14. Andreic - Munich Helles (or Hefe backup) - not attending sorting day - CONFIRMED
15. voota - extra stout - ?? - Attending
16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale - Spiced up Pigs in Blankets - Attending sorting day and am a drop off point CONFIRMED
17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA - ??? - CONFIRMED
18. lucas - NS Summer "Real Ale" - not attending - CONFIRMED
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale - CONFIRMED (not attending)
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA - Attending
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter - Cheese and Crackers
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer - CONFIRMED (Not attending)
23. Cummins - IPA - Attending
24. Lavender - ???


I ended up putting off bottling until sunday, but it's done at last. been a while since I dry hopped with pellets, I didnt really think about it and used the same bag I've been using with the plugs and flowers. i poured the last 100ml from the fermenter into my glass after bottling and found it's very hoppy, quite literally. smells fantastic, but pour carefully if you're scared of hops  

I'm going to need to drop my case at someone house sometime before saturday; is spill's place the closest drop off location or is there someone closer to box hill who's willing to take mine in with them?


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (19/11/07)

Gents,

As the day approaches, my list of things to do in preparation grows. The opportunities for dropping off your cases prior to the SwaParty are rapidly diminishing. I'm hoping to be able to have available to offer those who attend perhaps as much as one and a half litres of beer to share as well as a sausage or two.

Thirsty Boy will be perpetrating a brew as I wrangle said sausages into some state of warmth and cleaning up broken glasses, pacifying distraught neighbours and their property auctioneers, etc. Our wet-weather plan is that those who cannot fit into my lounge-room will get wet. If you arrive carrying any One Nation howtovote cards, you may not be admitted (although your case of beer will and you will be asked to explain).

Please remember to bring a couple of dollars and a plastic milk container for Thirsty Boy's decentralised brewinabag fermentation experiment and arrive in such a way that you can depart sensibly...


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (20/11/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> ... to have available to offer those who attend perhaps as much as one and a half litres of beer to share ...
> 
> ... and arrive in such a way that you can depart sensibly...




hmmm there is something here that does not quite add up :huh:


----------



## Thirsty Boy (20/11/07)

Allright, an auction. There is some chance that one of us will get drunk enough to buy a house. It should be set aside in perpetuity as the permanent venue for the case swap. Lets see if we can drive the price up to a million (sadly might not have to try too hard)

Do you think we can extort money from the auctioneer to not stagger through his proceedings chundering on the shoes of the bidders?


----------



## Wardhog (20/11/07)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Allright, an auction. There is some chance that one of us will get drunk enough to buy a house. It should be set aside in perpetuity as the permanent venue for the case swap. Lets see if we can drive the price up to a million (sadly might not have to try too hard)
> 
> Do you think we can extort money from the auctioneer to not stagger through his proceedings chundering on the shoes of the bidders?



A technicolour yawn may be taken as a bid if the auctioneer sees it.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (20/11/07)

The actual auction is happening the same day that Thirsty Boy and I are making party kegs at G&G (shameless plug!!). I did think it was only fair though that I warn the vendor there would be a bunch of homebrewers staggering around the place while potential purchasers inspected his property, which will be happening at around the time you are expected to arrive.

I interpreted his response to mean that he might not be happy selling to someone who would not want to live next door to a homebrewer. 

Mind you, he's never tried my beer and he is committed to selling.

Chris - do you think I need more beer on offer?


----------



## brettprevans (20/11/07)

Lucas re drop off point, I can take yours - PM sent. give me a call.

I wish I had a party keg to bring my drinking supply (rather than more bloody bottles).... so Spills I think I will be taking you up on the shameless party keg plug when it comes time!


----------



## hairofthedog (20/11/07)

bad news fellas me x-case has a six bottle dent in it while ive been on holidays some of my mates have been using my pool & shed/bar & when my keg ran dry they filled the fridge with bottled beer six of which were x-case they were unmarked so i spose its my fault anyway im down to 18 bottles so option [A] rebottle 12 750s into 24 stubbies * bring 2 batches of 12 bottles [C] bring 2 batches of 24 stubbies as i dont have 24 750s of any 1 batch any ideas thoughts ?*


----------



## Quintrex (20/11/07)

hairofthedog said:


> bad news fellas me x-case has a six bottle dent in it while ive been on holidays some of my mates have been using my pool & shed/bar & when my keg ran dry they filled the fridge with bottled beer six of which were x-case they were unmarked so i spose its my fault anyway im down to 18 bottles so option [A] rebottle 12 750s into 24 stubbies * bring 2 batches of 12 bottles [C] bring 2 batches of 24 stubbies as i dont have 24 750s of any 1 batch any ideas thoughts ?*


*

I'm Happy for B or C, whats in the bottles on offer?  

Q*


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (20/11/07)

I've just tasted the beer that is currently serving and will be available on Saturday. I'm really disappointed and have dry-hopped the bejesus out of the party keg full that will be on offer in an attempt to get something worth drinking.

So, if you were wondering whether or not to bring something, the answer is YES.


----------



## Fents (20/11/07)

well i was undecided weather to bring the keg, you just made up my mind. you got a soda stream with a gas QD yes? i remember someone else saying their bringing one too and theyll have spare gas and a gun..


----------



## brettprevans (20/11/07)

ummm hairofdog. no idea. bring beer for swap...

spills im sure your just being harsh on yourself.... im sure people r bringing supplied anyway so it will be fine. buggered if i kow what im bringin as i havent brewed any summer beer yet. my problem is less than others though so i wont complain.....


----------



## Fents (20/11/07)

hairofthedog said:


> bad news fellas me x-case has a six bottle dent in it while ive been on holidays some of my mates have been using my pool & shed/bar & when my keg ran dry they filled the fridge with bottled beer six of which were x-case they were unmarked so i spose its my fault anyway im down to 18 bottles so option [A] rebottle 12 750s into 24 stubbies * bring 2 batches of 12 bottles [C] bring 2 batches of 24 stubbies as i dont have 24 750s of any 1 batch any ideas thoughts ?*


*


Just do option B mate, its easiest im sure no one will mind getting a stubby.*


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (20/11/07)

No - my gas system is all non-standard (ie: schraeder), so if you're wanting a QD, you won't get any joy in this house unless you bring your own...




Fents said:


> well i was undecided weather to bring the keg, you just made up my mind. you got a soda stream with a gas QD yes? i remember someone else saying their bringing one too and theyll have spare gas and a gun..


----------



## Thirsty Boy (20/11/07)

A few things X-mas case....

Spills - do you wanna try doing a Randal on that beer you are disappointed with? We can use my filter and case and swap the hops if/when we get bored.

Fents - I have a SS set-up and i will probably bring it along, along with assorted JG fittings and a splitter. There should be enough gas for all. I have QDs

On the Day Brew session - I wondered if anyone had some input about the type of hop to use? Remeber the grain bill is going to be

85% Pilsner
10% Wheat
5% Munich

Brewed for light-medium body and an OG of about 1.050. I shall purchase fine continental malts.

So that its nice and flexible. Should be able to fenagle that grain bill into a summer ale, a blonde ale, a pilsner, a golden strong (with some sugar) a trippel, aussie pale ale, kolsch..

I was thinking that a medium bitterness with something noble would be good. You can add some dry hop or hop tea if you want different. So my suggestion is that we use Saaz to about 25 ibu with nice standard 60-20-5 additions. I coincidentally have a bloody shitload of Saaz... if anyone wants some, sing out. I have just shy of 1kg to give away.

See you on the 24th


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (20/11/07)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Spills - do you wanna try doing a Randal on that beer you are disappointed with? We can use my filter and case and swap the hops if/when we get bored.



Not bothering to measure - I've thrown some cascade flowers and some amarillo pellets in there - in goodly amounts given it is only seven litres of beer. I'm happy to experiment, and can probably come up with another similar quantity to play with if necessary. The beer is very malty, so there is no amount of hops that could ruin it. We should play.

I will have plenty of Belgian strongs and perhaps a little mead to wipe people out with in case of emergency...


----------



## DarkFaerytale (21/11/07)

gees guys sounds like alot of beer, and here i am without a lift, hmmm sucks. 

i'll be there anyway, just undecided wether to drive or cart around 24 longies on a train

i was gonna bring in a couple of bottles of my mega chill hazed pilsner hop experiments, same beer but one with all saaz one with all tett, see you all on sat

-Phill


----------



## Fents (21/11/07)

Saaz sounds good TB - And nice one on the gas front.

DFT - where do you live? Springy? If you can train it to clifton hill i can pick you up on our way in? (i know not much help)...if you are anywhere in north suburbs, my taxi (missus) can come get ya too.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (21/11/07)

I've already decided that I will walk - apart from anything else, MrsMostOfIt is out for the day with the car...


----------



## DarkFaerytale (21/11/07)

thanks fents, trying to work on a lift but looks like i'll proably be driving in, so only very small samples for me.

i have to get back home early to get to hampton park for a house warming so probably best i drive anyway  i did last swap and all was fine, still wouldn't mind haveing a few more with you guys, maybe in july 

-Phill


----------



## Fents (21/11/07)

whaaaaaa!

someones now getting an APA instead of a kolsch  sorry.

edit - no i didnt drink it but there is a new dent in the roof.


----------



## Quintrex (21/11/07)

Fents said:


> whaaaaaa!
> 
> someones now getting an APA instead of a kolsch  sorry.
> 
> edit - no i didnt drink it but there is a new dent in the roof.



Did it 'splode?????

What happened?

Been looking forward to trying the kolsch!

Hope your babies are alright!

Quentin


----------



## Fents (21/11/07)

eh mate where you been?!

yea two went off - one the other day and one today. lucky one was just my tester stubbie. have no idea why, was so carefull about all of it as it was my swap (you know how carefull i was after how many phonecalls?)...

It started at 1.052 but that starter i grabbed only got it to 1.030 and it wouldnt budge..so i dropped a 1/3 of a pack of W34/70 in it to finish it and it got down to 1.009. i've never had a beer that low so i triple checked it. after that i racked it and whacked it in the fridge for 3 weeks at 3c.

when i bottled i noticed it was still cloudy but i thought that would clear up (and you told me 2565 dosnt clear easy)..its has cleared up i can see if i hold a bottle up to light. i primed the bottle with dex, standard measure thing one for stubbies one for tall's.

i'll be buggerd, i've put em all in a fridge just in case for the time being. i just keep reminding myself how much i love my kegs.


----------



## Quintrex (21/11/07)

Fents said:


> eh mate where you been?!
> 
> yea two went off - one the other day and one today. lucky one was just my tester stubbie. have no idea why, was so carefull about all of it as it was my swap (you know how carefull i was after how many phonecalls?)...
> 
> ...



Far out!!! my condolences! I'm guessing the kolsch is going to be one of the first to be drunk then 

Been in adelaide for a wedding/bucks n all the rest for the past week, how's your brew rig going? pimped it up yet?

My swap contribution seems to be having the opposite problem, not carbing very quickly at all, wondering if I cold conditioned it too long!
It was sooooo hoppy when I originally made it, D Saaz is a CRAZY CRAZY hop.
I ended up diluting it with a litre, when I bulk primed. Next swap I guarantee to make just an easy drinker, a little bit less with the experiments. .

Q


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (21/11/07)

Quintrex said:


> Next swap I guarantee to make just an easy drinker, a little bit less with the experiments. .
> 
> Q



Ditto. The house standard will be my next contribution so you can see that I am capable of making beer!


----------



## Cummins (21/11/07)

There will be 3 of us carrying our cases in on the tram together  
...unless I get the motivation to drop them off, drive home, and tram back.

...so we can bring a keg? (I have no bottles for the day)


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (21/11/07)

Cummins said:


> ...so we can bring a keg? (I have no bottles for the day)



I have devised a cunning plan. People can bring whatever they like...  

Look for the Nike Factory Outlet.


----------



## hairofthedog (21/11/07)

i think im sorted everyone will get 2 stubbies each both different biabs a nugget powered apa & a strong nz saaz pil ill also bring 1/2 doz of the longnecks that were going to be the x-case , a bottle of homebrew scotch & some 1kg of eye fillet that fell off the back of a truck


----------



## hairofthedog (21/11/07)

if anyones driving through rosanna on the day i wondering if theres any chance of a lift ?


----------



## Fents (21/11/07)

hairofthedog said:


> if anyones driving through rosanna on the day i wondering if theres any chance of a lift ?



Soretd mate check ya messages


----------



## andreic (21/11/07)

OK, I should be bottling my case swap beer tomorrow night!

I tasted the beer I originally intended for the swap (a Helles) the other day and I'm not sure its totally stuffed after all! Do you guys attending the swap day want me to chuck a bottle of my Helles in for a taste test?

I'll put a bottle of the Helles in with my swap beers and you can chill it down on swap day as quick as possible, drinkt it, and then perhaps make judgments later on whether I put the right beer in for the swap!

cheers,

Andrei


----------



## Thirsty Boy (21/11/07)

Yeah, toss in a bottle or two. We can give it a taste test. Many sets of taste buds are better than one.

Don't be frightened to bring along beers that aren't perfect people... we are brewers all and how often are you going to get a chance to have so many educated and aware palates help you to nail down that "funny" taste.

Bring some good ones too though 

Thirsty


----------



## DarkFaerytale (22/11/07)

/me hope he doesn't get a reapeat of beer all over the lounge room walls with the koelsch like the ipa from the last swap 

2 more sleeps

-Phill


----------



## Fents (22/11/07)

you love the clean up DFT.


----------



## brettprevans (22/11/07)

I dont really have enough of any 1 thing to bring so im just going to bring a mixture and people can try what they want. None are sh*t but there is 1 or 2 that are dissappointing and im happy for advise/comment/pisstaking  Im also debating whether a few bottles of 2month old RIS is worth bringing. probably still too green.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (22/11/07)

Fents said:


> you love the clean up DFT.



i don't, my dog does tho


----------



## brettprevans (22/11/07)

anyone out the eastern burbs way that wants to use my place as a drop-off? Im taking 4 caseswaps (incl mine) at the moment and have room for another 2 or so. PM soon as your running out of time......



Also Spills/Thirsty - any idea of how long the actual brewmaking on thday will take??? The missus is hassling me for an approx finish time.


----------



## andreic (23/11/07)

Yay! bottled my case swap beer - my backup Hefeweizen is now ready to go! Judging by my last Hefe it should be good to drink in 3-4 weeks from now.

I'm more confident this will be a good beer than my original attempt at a Munich Helles. I will chuck 2 bottles of the Helles in with my case swap when I drop it off with citymorgue2. One of these bottles will be a PET with Mark_m's schraeder bottle cap. I hope you case-swappers will chill it down quick and have a go at it on swap day. I tasted one last weekend and its not quite the disaster I thought it was at bottling time.

Have fun on swap day. I think this case swap is going to be awesome... I'm looking forward to tasting some great beers  

Andrei


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (23/11/07)

A normal brewday for me from Mash-In to Cube-In is usually between 3 and four hours (depending on how much I forget to do or stuff up):

60minute mash
10minute mash-out
30minute sparge & bring to boil
90minute boil
10minute pfaff
10minute kettle drain

I'm guessing Thirsty Boy will want to ignore the sparge, but he will still want to bring the liquid to a boil, so those timings should be good enough for wife work.

If you're wanting to be here for the whole brew less cleaning, I reckon you wouldn't want to leave before 16:00.


----------



## brettprevans (23/11/07)

Thanks. I was planning on sticking around to help do at least some of the clean up, so I tell the missus I'll be at least until 4.00pm. afterall there's some drinking to be done as well as brewing!

see evryone tomorrow.


----------



## Fents (23/11/07)

T Minus 24hours.

This will be large. Im dreading sunday morning already.


----------



## therook (23/11/07)

I fly back in tonight from Perth and get to Tullamarine at 23:30. What time are you mashing in?

Rook


----------



## Fents (23/11/07)

i know Peels and i will be there approx 11.30am, so i'd say mash in starts around then. be good to meet ya finally rookstar.


----------



## therook (23/11/07)

Fents said:


> i know Peels and i will be there approx 11.30am, so i'd say mash in starts around then. be good to meet ya finally rookstar.




Likewise Fents, it will be good to finally meet the mad bomber supporter  

rook


----------



## Fents (23/11/07)

bump for the friday arvo drooling crew.


----------



## 65bellett (24/11/07)

Boys I have just arrived back from work after a very big week and have gone to open my hotmail to get the route notes and apparently hotmail is having issues. Could some one please call or text on 0437 006 1670 with the address. If no body calls keep an eye out for the bloke sitting out side the Nike shop drinking warm bitter out of Coopers pet bottles.


----------



## Wardhog (24/11/07)

Well guys, enjoy. I'll try to have a Scotch Ale for all of you.


----------



## brettprevans (24/11/07)

im making sausage rolls right now. while im waiting for the last of the caseswap drop offs. c yas all at Spills.


----------



## Fents (24/11/07)

65bellett said:


> Boys I have just arrived back from work after a very big week and have gone to open my hotmail to get the route notes and apparently hotmail is having issues. Could some one please call or text on 0437 006 1670 with the address. If no body calls keep an eye out for the bloke sitting out side the Nike shop drinking warm bitter out of Coopers pet bottles.



Mate ya phone numbers wrong! theres an extra numberin it, tried to call...post the right number before 11am and i'll sort ya, or check your PM's as well as i have sent you the address. ez.


----------



## driveitlikeustoleit (24/11/07)

hmm. might start priming my liver :chug: . Should try my case swap beer before unleashing it.


----------



## brettprevans (24/11/07)

juswt got home. 7pmiswh, people wanted a few of my recipes (god kjnows why but im flattered and thanks for the encouragement).

*Choc Stout Mahogony*
1 x coopers Stout tin, 
1 x Cascade Choc Mahag Porter, 
500g DDME, 
0.25kg Choc Malt Grain (steeped in 1Lt water for 15min - bought up to boil from cold then steep), 
22L, 
pitched 0.6L of yeastcake (Wyeast 1098) from Kenzie EQPA
OG 1.060, FG 0.022, 5.6% before bottling

*Modified Cerveza* or from here post 215
1 Cerveza can
250g Dex
250g LDME
100g Carapils
10g Glacier hops @15
10g Glacier @10
20g Glacier @ flameout 
2 x saflager @ 12C for 3 weeks, then chill as cold as I can for another 2.
22L, OG 1.038, FG, 1.008. 4.2% before bottling

*brown bavairian mongrel lager*
coopers Bavarian Lager, 
0.5kg DDME, 
0.850kg DLME, 
0.25kg Maltodex, (bad shit i know but hey its a mongrel mo fo)
0.35kg Dex, 
200g Choc Grain
12g or 24g (cant remember which) of craftbrewer Swiss yeast (s-189), 
10g saaz @15min, 
15g saaz @0
OG 1.062, FG 1.02, 6.1% before bottling

and as for yeast i will pick up Monday from you at work on flemmington road. 
PM me and ill come get it

Cheers to Spills and Thirsty for thier hospitality and work on the day

EDIT: added some OG, FG %alc info.


----------



## Fents (24/11/07)

Oh dear... :icon_drunk: :icon_drunk:


----------



## wambesi (24/11/07)

I gather it went off?!  
I'm stuck in the motel here in Wagga, but to try and feel like I was there I went and got a 6 pack of LCPA and tried a Chimay Blue for the first time...still not the same as being there


----------



## 65bellett (24/11/07)

What a night! What a session. Cheers Spills for your hospitality. Thats about all I can muster time for bed.


----------



## Quintrex (25/11/07)

Fantastic day yesterday guys, 

It was awesome to meet some new faces and try some fantastic beers.

I don't reckon I tasted a bad beer all day, and I got to try some really interesting beers using different hops, methods, ingredients.

Looking forward to trying the swap beers.

Q


----------



## AUHEAMIC (25/11/07)

Top day. Thanks spills for hosting the day, Biggups Fents for looking after me, special thanks to Miss (?) Fents for the ride to Spills, the lift home and putting up with three very happy case swappers on the way home. And finally thanks to all the swappers for making it the great day it was.

I have just finished a couple of APAs and have thrown the yeast (US05) at the case swap brew. I know I could have been more adventurous than US05 but I really wanted to taste BIAB case swap brew in all its glory, hence the neutral yeast.


----------



## hairofthedog (25/11/07)

as peels said thanks spills for the venue & thanks mrs fents for transport it was a great day from what i can remember good to meet a great bunch of bloke who enjoy beer as much as i do & next time i think ill follow thirstys lead one beer one water


----------



## Fents (25/11/07)

^^ hahaha biggups the wasted crew!

mad thanks to spillsy for the hosting. nice to meet loads of crew. Thirsty had the BIAB nailed, Spills on the food, i was put in charge of the case swap. That was way harder than i was expecting. Sorry if i buggerd anyones case up and thanks for all the help. I know i only ended up with 23 plus one of my own so if anyones missing a kolsch let me know.

Also i'd suggest chilling that kolsch down and drinking it now.

Rookstar you are a mad prick. Top work. 

Was a wicked day, spewing we had to leave early, mad thanks to everyone involved.

Now which beer to drink!


----------



## Quintrex (25/11/07)

Fents said:


> ^^ hahaha biggups the wasted crew!
> 
> mad thanks to spillsy for the hosting. nice to meet loads of crew. Thirsty had the BIAB nailed, Spills on the food, i was put in charge of the case swap. That was way harder than i was expecting. Sorry if i buggerd anyones case up and thanks for all the help. I know i only ended up with 23 plus one of my own so if anyones missing a kolsch let me know.
> 
> ...



Hurry up and start the tasting thread  

Yours was the second beer I tasted [email protected]@ 
Got to go out now but hoping I can remember details enough to write it up tomorrow.
Q


----------



## hairofthedog (25/11/07)

alright guys im confused ive just loaded me fridge with case swap beers now for some reason hutchys brew flying dog apa no 17 on the list has hair of the dog written on the label now for tasting & review purposes mine hair of the dog no 5 on the list has hair x-case written of a sticker on the cap hopefully thats sorted happy tasting


----------



## andreic (25/11/07)

hairofthedog said:


> alright guys im confused ive just loaded me fridge with case swap beers now for some reason hutchys brew flying dog apa no 17 on the list has hair of the dog written on the label now for tasting & review purposes mine hair of the dog no 5 on the list has hair x-case written of a sticker on the cap hopefully thats sorted happy tasting



Hi Hairofthedog... I hope you didn't put all the beers in the fridge! My contribution was only bottled on Thursday night. I'd be suggesting another week at least! In the last case swap we all indicated how our contributions could be identified and also when they should be right to drink. Perhaps I'll start it off this time...

please add to the following list how your beer is labeled and if it is ready to drink. (I hope I got the latest list below)


1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728)
3. Wardhog - ESB
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde
5. hairofthedog - super dry nelson pils
6. Maple - Rye IPA
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale
10. apd - Brown ale
11. DarkFaerytale - F.E. Stout 
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA?
13. Allycat - light summer quencher
*14. Andreic - Hefeweizen - labeled - wait until mid-December you like it fresh, or else closer to New Year*
15. voota - extra stout
16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale
17. Hutch - Flying Dog APA
18. lucas - NS Summer "Real Ale"
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer
23. Cummins - IPA
24. Lavender - ???


Sounds like much fun was had at the swap day! Will be picking up my case this week, then into the tastings!

cheers,

Andrei


----------



## Hutch (25/11/07)

hairofthedog said:


> alright guys im confused ive just loaded me fridge with case swap beers now for some reason hutchys brew flying dog apa no 17 on the list has hair of the dog written on the label now for tasting & review purposes mine hair of the dog no 5 on the list has hair x-case written of a sticker on the cap hopefully thats sorted happy tasting


Hey swappers,
Thanks for pointing this out hairofthedog, and apologies for steeling your name.
I made my labels as a last-minute thing, and decided to call the brew "Hair of the Dog", as it sort of went with the name "Flying Dog APA".
Hopefully this does not cause any confusion, and that hairofthedog doesn't cop too much flack for the quality of my contribution  :lol: 

Sounds like you all had a cracking day - I'll make sure I can attend the next one :icon_cheers:
Spills, when suits you for us to come and collect swap cases?

Cheers,
Hutch (#17 - Ready to drink now, while it's young and fresh!)


----------



## Hutch (25/11/07)

1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728)
3. Wardhog - ESB
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde
5. hairofthedog - super dry nelson pils
6. Maple - Rye IPA
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale
10. apd - Brown ale
11. DarkFaerytale - F.E. Stout 
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA?
13. Allycat - light summer quencher
*14. Andreic - Hefeweizen - labeled - wait until mid-December you like it fresh, or else closer to New Year*
15. voota - extra stout
16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale
*17. Hutch - "Hair of The Dog- Flying Dog APA" - Been in the bottle over a month, so drink it as soon as you like *
18. lucas - NS Summer "Real Ale"
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer
23. Cummins - IPA
24. Lavender - ???


----------



## DarkFaerytale (26/11/07)

1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728)
3. Wardhog - ESB
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde
5. hairofthedog - super dry nelson pils
6. Maple - Rye IPA
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale
10. apd - Brown ale
*11. DarkFaerytale - F.E. Stout - 'FES' on the lid, it's at least 2 months in the bottle but like all stouts, gets better with age, i'd leave it till one of the last.*
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA?
13. Allycat - light summer quencher
*14. Andreic - Hefeweizen - labeled - wait until mid-December you like it fresh, or else closer to New Year*
15. voota - extra stout
16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale
*17. Hutch - "Hair of The Dog- Flying Dog APA" - Been in the bottle over a month, so drink it as soon as you like *
18. lucas - NS Summer "Real Ale"
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer
23. Cummins - IPA
24. Lavender - ???

my back, my head, arg, monday and i still feel worse for wear. left Spill's place feeling pretty happy and kept going when i got back home. must of been a lucky day 'cos i met two very lovely girls that night. Thanks heaps to Spills and everyone else for a ripper of a day. hope fents and hair of the dog made it home without copping it from the missus, they were both in fine form. looking foreward to the next swap and maybe a meetup inbetween, brewery tour anyone?

cheers to a great day

-Phill


----------



## Fents (26/11/07)

1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch - *Drink it now!!*
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728)
3. Wardhog - ESB
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde
5. hairofthedog - super dry nelson pils
6. Maple - Rye IPA
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale
10. apd - Brown ale
*11. DarkFaerytale - F.E. Stout - 'FES' on the lid, it's at least 2 months in the bottle but like all stouts, gets better with age, i'd leave it till one of the last.*
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA?
13. Allycat - light summer quencher
*14. Andreic - Hefeweizen - labeled - wait until mid-December you like it fresh, or else closer to New Year*
15. voota - extra stout
16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale
*17. Hutch - "Hair of The Dog- Flying Dog APA" - Been in the bottle over a month, so drink it as soon as you like *
18. lucas - NS Summer "Real Ale"
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer
23. Cummins - IPA
24. Lavender - ???

Lovley to meet ya phill...I only had the dial turned up 3/4's tho  still had fair bit in me but then i would of had to train it home with 4 case swaps. Hairofthedog had it cranked right up tho, i knew this when we carried him out of the car hahahaha. Absolutley cracking day tho had the best time. Next year we do it at a house with a little bit more space tho.


----------



## therook (26/11/07)

Wasn't it a great day. Thanks to Spills for letting us use his house and to Thirsty for doing the beer.

I dont know what time you all finished up but i was half cut when i left and ened up at a BBQ near home and staggered in at about 1:00am. Spent yesterday on the couch  

Fents, try and use the toilet next time and not the Kitty Litter tray. I still think the bombers are soft.

Great day fellas and i hope we can do it again soon.



Rook


----------



## brettprevans (26/11/07)

yup awsome day. great to meet you boys. I wont tell everyone that I must have had a few under my belt becuase I still didnt take home the right number of cases (1 short). oops just did. Dont worry Maple, Andreic, Chris T, Lucas, I have 4 cases so you have them and I'll pick mine up from Spills at some stage soon.

*1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch - Drink it now!!*
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728)
3. Wardhog - ESB
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde
5. hairofthedog - super dry nelson pils
6. Maple - Rye IPA
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale
10. apd - Brown ale
*11. DarkFaerytale - F.E. Stout - 'FES' on the lid, it's at least 2 months in the bottle but like all stouts, gets better with age, i'd leave it till one of the last.*
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA?
13. Allycat - light summer quencher
*14. Andreic - Hefeweizen - labeled - wait until mid-December you like it fresh, or else closer to New Year*
15. voota - extra stout
*16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale: Ready to Drink*
*17. Hutch - "Hair of The Dog- Flying Dog APA" - Been in the bottle over a month, so drink it as soon as you like *
18. lucas - NS Summer "Real Ale"
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer
23. Cummins - IPA
24. Lavender - ???


----------



## Fents (26/11/07)




----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (26/11/07)

*1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch - Drink it now!!*
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728)
3. Wardhog - ESB
*4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Numeral FOUR on the bottle cap. Drink whenever - I recommend after a bottle of cheap red wine.*
5. hairofthedog - super dry nelson pils
6. Maple - Rye IPA
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale
10. apd - Brown ale
*11. DarkFaerytale - F.E. Stout - 'FES' on the lid, it's at least 2 months in the bottle but like all stouts, gets better with age, i'd leave it till one of the last.*
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA?
13. Allycat - light summer quencher
*14. Andreic - Hefeweizen - labeled - wait until mid-December you like it fresh, or else closer to New Year*
15. voota - extra stout
*16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale: Ready to Drink*
*17. Hutch - "Hair of The Dog- Flying Dog APA" - Been in the bottle over a month, so drink it as soon as you like *
18. lucas - NS Summer "Real Ale"
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer
23. Cummins - IPA
24. Lavender - ???


----------



## Thirsty Boy (26/11/07)

Great Day, good to meet everybody ... very drunk.

Beers.... all bloody fantastic. Did not drink a bad beer all day long. Who was it again that made the Saison with the Brett thing going on?? I really liked that.

I am one of the useless bastards that forgot completely to label my beer ... so mine has no markings, but will have quite a bit of yeast at the bottom (its a hefe) If you can pick it out of the crowd, I'd wait a couple of weeks for it to age a bit. Its ready to drink if you really want, but there is a weird grassy flavour that seems to disappear with some age. So I'd wait. Unfortunately, no amount of waiting is gonna make it actually good, but it'll be better at least.

Props to Spills for hosting. He are a good fella.

Oh... did anyone take an OG on that wort? I forgot to do it (also forgot the kettle finings) and didn't end up with any of it myself. Someone grab a reading before they toss yeast at it and let me know so I can do the numbers on the brew properly.

Cheers (but not too loudly, head still hurts a bit)

Thirsty


----------



## therook (26/11/07)

I'm in the same boat as Thirsty and didn't label mine properly, mine have a nuber 8 on the lid, those that took the glass bottles will be okay, but those that took the plastic coopers bottles will have to look really closely at the black lid to read the black Texta.

Sorry 

Rook


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (26/11/07)

There's a two litre bottle of the wort here with your name on it Thirsty, along with your brew gear, your wallet, your house keys, what I think is one of your socks...  

I've also got a case or two that haven't been claimed yet. I know of:

Mark_M, Hutch, Thirsty Boy, (Maple, as forgotten by citymorgue2), apd. I can't find owners for a couple of odd cardboard boxes, green milk crates and Coopers boxes with caseswapbeer.

And thanks to all - particularly to Fents for offering to host the next one!


----------



## brettprevans (26/11/07)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Great Day, good to meet everybody ... very drunk.
> 
> Beers.... all bloody fantastic. Did not drink a bad beer all day long. Who was it again that made the Saison with the Brett thing going on?? I really liked that.
> Thirsty


Quintrex made a Saison. It was awsome. Inspired me to make one. Not sure which _Brett _thing your talking about...I no doubt had a few moments


----------



## Fents (26/11/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> And thanks to all - particularly to Fents for offering to host the next one!



If im hosting you know who's taking care of the swap! :lol:


----------



## Quintrex (26/11/07)

citymorgue2 said:


> Quintrex made a Saison. It was awsome. Inspired me to make one. Not sure which _Brett _thing your talking about...I no doubt had a few moments



Voota made the saison, I just had a couple of belgian blondes going round. the _Brett _ refers to brettanomyces, which is a bacteria that gives the beer a leathery/horsey kinda taste, For an example of brett. try a bottle of Orval, which is a stellar example imo.

Q


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (26/11/07)

Quintrex said:


> For an example of brett. try a bottle of Orval, which is a stellar example imo.



As opposed to Stella, which is an orval example...


----------



## Quintrex (26/11/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> As opposed to Stella, which is an orval example...


Smartass


----------



## Fents (26/11/07)

Tasting threads up!


----------



## Wardhog (26/11/07)

*1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch - Drink it now!!*
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728)
*3. Wardhog - ESB - ready to drink now*
*4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Numeral FOUR on the bottle cap. Drink whenever - I recommend after a bottle of cheap red wine.*
5. hairofthedog - super dry nelson pils
6. Maple - Rye IPA
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale
10. apd - Brown ale
*11. DarkFaerytale - F.E. Stout - 'FES' on the lid, it's at least 2 months in the bottle but like all stouts, gets better with age, i'd leave it till one of the last.*
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA?
13. Allycat - light summer quencher
*14. Andreic - Hefeweizen - labeled - wait until mid-December you like it fresh, or else closer to New Year*
15. voota - extra stout
*16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale: Ready to Drink*
*17. Hutch - "Hair of The Dog- Flying Dog APA" - Been in the bottle over a month, so drink it as soon as you like *
18. lucas - NS Summer "Real Ale"
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer
23. Cummins - IPA
24. Lavender - ???


Now - I command you all - get thee to the Pig & Whistle!


----------



## lucas (26/11/07)

*1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch - Drink it now!!*
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728)
*3. Wardhog - ESB - ready to drink now*
*4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Numeral FOUR on the bottle cap. Drink whenever - I recommend after a bottle of cheap red wine.*
5. hairofthedog - super dry nelson pils
6. Maple - Rye IPA
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale
10. apd - Brown ale
*11. DarkFaerytale - F.E. Stout - 'FES' on the lid, it's at least 2 months in the bottle but like all stouts, gets better with age, i'd leave it till one of the last.*
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA?
13. Allycat - light summer quencher
*14. Andreic - Hefeweizen - labeled - wait until mid-December you like it fresh, or else closer to New Year*
15. voota - extra stout
*16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale: Ready to Drink*
*17. Hutch - "Hair of The Dog- Flying Dog APA" - Been in the bottle over a month, so drink it as soon as you like *
*18. lucas - NS Summer "Real Ale" - bottled 1 week ago, give it another week or two, and then maybe a week in the fridge.*
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer
23. Cummins - IPA
24. Lavender - ???


----------



## Cummins (26/11/07)

What a good way to spend an afternoon. Cheers Spills for the hosting. My case is still at your place in a green crate stacked on top of vootas and next to Lavenders (he is coming one night this week to grab them if thats ok). 

...was a bloody long walk home to West Melbourne, lucky I can't really remember!


----------



## Cummins (26/11/07)

*1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch - Drink it now!!*
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728)
*3. Wardhog - ESB - ready to drink now*
*4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Numeral FOUR on the bottle cap. Drink whenever - I recommend after a bottle of cheap red wine.*
5. hairofthedog - super dry nelson pils
6. Maple - Rye IPA
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale
10. apd - Brown ale
*11. DarkFaerytale - F.E. Stout - 'FES' on the lid, it's at least 2 months in the bottle but like all stouts, gets better with age, i'd leave it till one of the last.*
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA?
13. Allycat - light summer quencher
*14. Andreic - Hefeweizen - labeled - wait until mid-December you like it fresh, or else closer to New Year*
15. voota - extra stout
*16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale: Ready to Drink*
*17. Hutch - "Hair of The Dog- Flying Dog APA" - Been in the bottle over a month, so drink it as soon as you like *
*18. lucas - NS Summer "Real Ale" - bottled 1 week ago, give it another week or two, and then maybe a week in the fridge.*
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer
23. Cummins - IPA - Should be good to go
24. Lavender - APA


----------



## 65bellett (26/11/07)

1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch - Drink it now!!
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728)
3. Wardhog - ESB - ready to drink now
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Numeral FOUR on the bottle cap. Drink whenever - I recommend after a bottle of cheap red wine.
5. hairofthedog - super dry nelson pils
6. Maple - Rye IPA
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale
10. apd - Brown ale
11. DarkFaerytale - F.E. Stout - 'FES' on the lid, it's at least 2 months in the bottle but like all stouts, gets better with age, i'd leave it till one of the last.
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA?
13. Allycat - light summer quencher
14. Andreic - Hefeweizen - labeled - wait until mid-December you like it fresh, or else closer to New Year
15. voota - extra stout
16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale: Ready to Drink
17. Hutch - "Hair of The Dog- Flying Dog APA" - Been in the bottle over a month, so drink it as soon as you like 
18. lucas - NS Summer "Real Ale" - bottled 1 week ago, give it another week or two, and then maybe a week in the fridge.
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Squirrels Foot Bitter- Has been in the bottle for about 3 weeks should be alright to drink now.
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer
23. Cummins - IPA - Should be good to go
24. Lavender - APA

I still have a smile on my face. So many good beers so many great people to talk to.

By the way I took a gravity reading on Sunday morning and I got 1049.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (26/11/07)

The Official Photograph

Who would have thought that a real estate agent could take such a photograph?


----------



## therook (26/11/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> The Official Photograph
> 
> Who would have thought that a real estate agent could take such a photograph?




You look like your taking a dump there Spills :lol: 

rook


----------



## Fents (26/11/07)

Real estate guy was a legend as was the other couple that live there, they were gutted to find out you were a homebrewer and they were selling up spills!!


----------



## AUHEAMIC (26/11/07)

Lucky people are posting photos. It may be some peoples only memory of the day.


----------



## Wardhog (26/11/07)

Who's who in that rogues' gallery, Spills?

I kept up my end of the bargain - 

Scotch Ales at Red Hill Brewery


And going the extra mile.... Pig's Arse IPA at The Pig and Whistle.

If any of you ever find yourself anywhere near Arthur's Seat, leave the chairlift alone and get yourself to the Pig and Whistle. The IPA is a bloody lovely way to wash down a quality vindaloo.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (26/11/07)

Wardhog said:


> Who's who in that rogues' gallery, Spills?



Don't ask me - I don't even recognise myself!


----------



## hairofthedog (26/11/07)

1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch - Drink it now!![/b]
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728)
3. Wardhog - ESB - ready to drink now[/b]
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Numeral FOUR on the bottle cap. Drink whenever - I recommend after a bottle of cheap red wine.[/b]
5. hairofthedog - super dry nelson pils - hair x-case on cap ready to drink
6. Maple - Rye IPA
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale
10. apd - Brown ale
11. DarkFaerytale - F.E. Stout - 'FES' on the lid, it's at least 2 months in the bottle but like all stouts, gets better with age, i'd leave it till one of the last.[/b]
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA?
13. Allycat - light summer quencher
14. Andreic - Hefeweizen - labeled - wait until mid-December you like it fresh, or else closer to New Year[/b]
15. voota - extra stout
16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale: Ready to Drink[/b]
17. Hutch - "Hair of The Dog- Flying Dog APA" - Been in the bottle over a month, so drink it as soon as you like [/b]
18. lucas - NS Summer "Real Ale" - bottled 1 week ago, give it another week or two, and then maybe a week in the fridge.[/b]
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer
23. Cummins - IPA - Should be good to go
24. Lavender - APA

yep i copped a dead set baking sunday morning from the missus but if that brewery tour gets up im willing to bat up again maybe the goat on a friday evening


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (26/11/07)

citymorgue2 said:


> yup awsome day. great to meet you boys. I wont tell everyone that I must have had a few under my belt becuase I still didnt take home the right number of cases (1 short). oops just did. Dont worry Maple, Andreic, Chris T, Lucas, I have 4 cases so you have them and I'll pick mine up from Spills at some stage soon.



You might as well get stuck into one of the cases citymorgue2. I'm stuck in Hong Kong at the moment, so won't be around there to pick it up this week.

*1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch - Drink it now!!*
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728)
3. Wardhog - ESB
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde
5. hairofthedog - super dry nelson pils
6. Maple - Rye IPA
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale
10. apd - Brown ale
*11. DarkFaerytale - F.E. Stout - 'FES' on the lid, it's at least 2 months in the bottle but like all stouts, gets better with age, i'd leave it till one of the last.*
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA?
13. Allycat - light summer quencher
*14. Andreic - Hefeweizen - labeled - wait until mid-December you like it fresh, or else closer to New Year*
15. voota - extra stout
*16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale: Ready to Drink*
*17. Hutch - "Hair of The Dog- Flying Dog APA" - Been in the bottle over a month, so drink it as soon as you like *
18. lucas - NS Summer "Real Ale"
*19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale: Ready to Drink*
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer
23. Cummins - IPA
24. Lavender - ???


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (26/11/07)

... guess it would help if I copy the right list over.

*1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch - Drink it now!!*
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728)
*3. Wardhog - ESB - ready to drink now*
*4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Numeral FOUR on the bottle cap. Drink whenever - I recommend after a bottle of cheap red wine.*
*5. hairofthedog - super dry nelson pils - hair x-case on cap ready to drink*
6. Maple - Rye IPA
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale
10. apd - Brown ale
*11. DarkFaerytale - F.E. Stout - 'FES' on the lid, it's at least 2 months in the bottle but like all stouts, gets better with age, i'd leave it till one of the last.*
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA?
13. Allycat - light summer quencher
*14. Andreic - Hefeweizen - labeled - wait until mid-December you like it fresh, or else closer to New Year*
15. voota - extra stout
*16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale: Ready to Drink*
*17. Hutch - "Hair of The Dog- Flying Dog APA" - Been in the bottle over a month, so drink it as soon as you like *
*18. lucas - NS Summer "Real Ale" - bottled 1 week ago, give it another week or two, and then maybe a week in the fridge.*
*19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale: ready to drink.*
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer
23. Cummins - IPA - Should be good to go
24. Lavender - APA


----------



## mark_m (26/11/07)

1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch - Drink it now!!
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728)
3. Wardhog - ESB - ready to drink now
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Numeral FOUR on the bottle cap. Drink whenever - I recommend after a bottle of cheap red wine.
5. hairofthedog - super dry nelson pils - hair x-case on cap ready to drink
6. Maple - Rye IPA
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen
8. therook - Alt
9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - should be good to go - bottled 31/10 after 5 weeks c/c
10. apd - Brown ale
11. DarkFaerytale - F.E. Stout - 'FES' on the lid, it's at least 2 months in the bottle but like all stouts, gets better with age, i'd leave it till one of the last.
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA?
13. Allycat - light summer quencher
14. Andreic - Hefeweizen - labeled - wait until mid-December you like it fresh, or else closer to New Year
15. voota - extra stout
16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale: Ready to Drink
17. Hutch - "Hair of The Dog- Flying Dog APA" - Been in the bottle over a month, so drink it as soon as you like 
18. lucas - NS Summer "Real Ale" - bottled 1 week ago, give it another week or two, and then maybe a week in the fridge.
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale: ready to drink.
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer
23. Cummins - IPA - Should be good to go
24. Lavender - APA

Very disappointed to miss the day - sounds like it was a cracker.

Spending the afternoon at the beach with the kids & pulling 9 snapper out of westernport on the evening tide went some way toward dulling the pain.

Hopefully my contribution has carbed up ok - bottling has been extremely limited since the keg system got set up.

3 litres force carbed at bottling time disappeared quickly & enjoyably - plenty of hops with a good malt backbone.

I await the feedback on the bottled version.

Looking forward to catching up with Spills during the week & picking up my cases.

Cheers & Beers

Mark


----------



## 65bellett (27/11/07)

Who marked their cap SS or 55????


----------



## brettprevans (27/11/07)

Chris Taylor said:


> You might as well get stuck into one of the cases citymorgue2. I'm stuck in Hong Kong at the moment, so won't be around there to pick it up this week.


Ive got all the cases now Chris. But talk about your dedicated AHM members checking posts from HK. I could think of worse places to be stuck.


----------



## voota (27/11/07)

65bellett said:


> Who marked their cap SS or 55????



That was me... is it lactic?

The saison with orval dregs was also mine, a few people expressed a bit of interest in it... here is the recipe. Its pretty basic, but I like the result. 


Vootas Saison

A ProMash Recipe Report

19-D Belgian & French Ale, Saison

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 20.00 Wort Size (L): 20.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.15
Anticipated OG: 1.066 Plato: 16.09
Anticipated EBC: 20.4
Anticipated IBU: 32.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
2.4 0.15 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 72.48 194
8.1 0.50 kg. Candi Sugar (clear) Generic 99.55 0
73.2 4.50 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 78.94 8
16.3 1.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 82.41 4

Potential represented as Yield, Coarse Grind As Is.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 3.70 22.5 60 min.
40.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 3.70 3.8 5 min.
10.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 4.20 6.4 60 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
2.00 gm Black Pepper Spice 0 Days(boil) 


Yeast
-----
Wyeast saison 

Mash at 66.5, 2 weeks in primary at 20deg, 4 weeks in secondary at 20 deg with some semi-recultured orval dregs. 

I recall it tasting best 1 week after bottling, as you would expect it changes in flavour every month. 

Oh, and the candy sugar is home made... you could pretty much call it white table sugar. haha

,chris


----------



## Thirsty Boy (28/11/07)

*1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch - Drink it now!!*
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728)
*3. Wardhog - ESB - ready to drink now*
*4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Numeral FOUR on the bottle cap. Drink whenever - I recommend after a bottle of cheap red wine.*
*5. hairofthedog - super dry nelson pils - hair x-case on cap ready to drink*
6. Maple - Rye IPA
*7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen - Not labeled or marked at all (sorry) drinkable now, but better to wait a couple of weeks*
8. therook - Alt
*9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - should be good to go - bottled 31/10 after 5 weeks c/c*
10. apd - Brown ale
*11. DarkFaerytale - F.E. Stout - 'FES' on the lid, it's at least 2 months in the bottle but like all stouts, gets better with age, i'd leave it till one of the last.*
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA?
13. Allycat - light summer quencher
*14. Andreic - Hefeweizen - labeled - wait until mid-December you like it fresh, or else closer to New Year*
15. voota - extra stout
*16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale: Ready to Drink*
*17. Hutch - "Hair of The Dog- Flying Dog APA" - Been in the bottle over a month, so drink it as soon as you like *
*18. lucas - NS Summer "Real Ale" - bottled 1 week ago, give it another week or two, and then maybe a week in the fridge.*
*19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale: ready to drink.*
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer
23. Cummins - IPA - Should be good to go
24. Lavender - APA



Thanks for that recipe Voota. I think I will be giving something very similar a go in the not too distant future :beer:


----------



## Maple (28/11/07)

*1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch - Drink it now!!*
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728)
*3. Wardhog - ESB - ready to drink now
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Numeral FOUR on the bottle cap. Drink whenever - I recommend after a bottle of cheap red wine.
5. hairofthedog - super dry nelson pils - hair x-case on cap ready to drink
6. Maple - Rye IPA - should be good to go anytime
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen - Not labeled or marked at all (sorry) drinkable now, but better to wait a couple of weeks*
8. therook - Alt
*9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - should be good to go - bottled 31/10 after 5 weeks c/c*
10. apd - Brown ale
*11. DarkFaerytale - F.E. Stout - 'FES' on the lid, it's at least 2 months in the bottle but like all stouts, gets better with age, i'd leave it till one of the last.*
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA?
13. Allycat - light summer quencher*
14. Andreic - Hefeweizen - labeled - wait until mid-December you like it fresh, or else closer to New Year*
15. voota - extra stout
*16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale: Ready to Drink
17. Hutch - "Hair of The Dog- Flying Dog APA" - Been in the bottle over a month, so drink it as soon as you like
18. lucas - NS Summer "Real Ale" - bottled 1 week ago, give it another week or two, and then maybe a week in the fridge.
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale: ready to drink.*
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer
*23. Cummins - IPA - Should be good to go*
24. Lavender - APA


----------



## apd (28/11/07)

*1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch - Drink it now!!*
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728)
*3. Wardhog - ESB - ready to drink now
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Numeral FOUR on the bottle cap. Drink whenever - I recommend after a bottle of cheap red wine.
5. hairofthedog - super dry nelson pils - hair x-case on cap ready to drink
6. Maple - Rye IPA - should be good to go anytime
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen - Not labeled or marked at all (sorry) drinkable now, but better to wait a couple of weeks*
8. therook - Alt
*9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - should be good to go - bottled 31/10 after 5 weeks c/c*
10. *apd - Brown ale - drink as per label. This is a repeat of my beer from last swap, hopefully with (noticeable) improvements.*
*11. DarkFaerytale - F.E. Stout - 'FES' on the lid, it's at least 2 months in the bottle but like all stouts, gets better with age, i'd leave it till one of the last.*
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA?
13. Allycat - light summer quencher*
14. Andreic - Hefeweizen - labeled - wait until mid-December you like it fresh, or else closer to New Year*
15. voota - extra stout
*16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale: Ready to Drink
17. Hutch - "Hair of The Dog- Flying Dog APA" - Been in the bottle over a month, so drink it as soon as you like
18. lucas - NS Summer "Real Ale" - bottled 1 week ago, give it another week or two, and then maybe a week in the fridge.
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale: ready to drink.*
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer
*23. Cummins - IPA - Should be good to go*
24. Lavender - APA


----------



## Quintrex (28/11/07)

*1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch - Drink it now!!*
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728)
*3. Wardhog - ESB - ready to drink now
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Numeral FOUR on the bottle cap. Drink whenever - I recommend after a bottle of cheap red wine.
5. hairofthedog - super dry nelson pils - hair x-case on cap ready to drink
6. Maple - Rye IPA - should be good to go anytime
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen - Not labeled or marked at all (sorry) drinkable now, but better to wait a couple of weeks*
8. therook - Alt
*9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - should be good to go - bottled 31/10 after 5 weeks c/c*
10. *apd - Brown ale - drink as per label. This is a repeat of my beer from last swap, hopefully with (noticeable) improvements.*
*11. DarkFaerytale - F.E. Stout - 'FES' on the lid, it's at least 2 months in the bottle but like all stouts, gets better with age, i'd leave it till one of the last.
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA - Should be drinkable now,it's taken ages to carb up- bottled 25/10
13. Allycat - light summer quencher - Drink now
14. Andreic - Hefeweizen - labeled - wait until mid-December you like it fresh, or else closer to New Year*
15. voota - extra stout
*16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale: Ready to Drink
17. Hutch - "Hair of The Dog- Flying Dog APA" - Been in the bottle over a month, so drink it as soon as you like
18. lucas - NS Summer "Real Ale" - bottled 1 week ago, give it another week or two, and then maybe a week in the fridge.
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale: ready to drink.*
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer
*23. Cummins - IPA - Should be good to go*
24. Lavender - APA


----------



## voota (28/11/07)

*1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch - Drink it now!!*
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728)
*3. Wardhog - ESB - ready to drink now
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Numeral FOUR on the bottle cap. Drink whenever - I recommend after a bottle of cheap red wine.
5. hairofthedog - super dry nelson pils - hair x-case on cap ready to drink
6. Maple - Rye IPA - should be good to go anytime
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen - Not labeled or marked at all (sorry) drinkable now, but better to wait a couple of weeks*
8. therook - Alt
*9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - should be good to go - bottled 31/10 after 5 weeks c/c*
10. apd - Brown ale
*11. DarkFaerytale - F.E. Stout - 'FES' on the lid, it's at least 2 months in the bottle but like all stouts, gets better with age, i'd leave it till one of the last.*
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA?
13. Allycat - light summer quencher*
14. Andreic - Hefeweizen - labeled - wait until mid-December you like it fresh, or else closer to New Year*
*15. voota - extra stout - Drink it now if you like any smoke character, otherwise it'll age decently for a good while. *
*16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale: Ready to Drink
17. Hutch - "Hair of The Dog- Flying Dog APA" - Been in the bottle over a month, so drink it as soon as you like
18. lucas - NS Summer "Real Ale" - bottled 1 week ago, give it another week or two, and then maybe a week in the fridge.
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale: ready to drink.*
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer
*23. Cummins - IPA - Should be good to go*
24. Lavender - APA


I should add that anybody who ends up with the bottle "S.S" will have a different version of my extra stout, it's not smoked and has a more piney hop character... sorry but I ran out of bottles. The people who ended up with "SS" have the actual smoked stout.


----------



## lucas (28/11/07)

*1. Fenton - 2565 Kolsch - Drink it now!!*
2. Peels - Scottish Export Ale 80/ (Scottish ale 1728)
*3. Wardhog - ESB - ready to drink now
4. Spillsmostofit - Belgian Dumb Blonde - Numeral FOUR on the bottle cap. Drink whenever - I recommend after a bottle of cheap red wine.
5. hairofthedog - super dry nelson pils - hair x-case on cap ready to drink
6. Maple - Rye IPA - should be good to go anytime
7. Thirsty Boy - Hefeweizen - Not labeled or marked at all (sorry) drinkable now, but better to wait a couple of weeks*
8. therook - Alt
*9. mark_m - APA/IPA house ale - should be good to go - bottled 31/10 after 5 weeks c/c*
10. apd - Brown ale
*11. DarkFaerytale - F.E. Stout - 'FES' on the lid, it's at least 2 months in the bottle but like all stouts, gets better with age, i'd leave it till one of the last.*
12. Quintrex - belgian IPA?
13. Allycat - light summer quencher*
14. Andreic - Hefeweizen - labeled - wait until mid-December you like it fresh, or else closer to New Year*
*15. voota - extra stout - Drink it now if you like any smoke character, otherwise it'll age decently for a good while. *
*16. Citymorgue2 - Hop Ale: Ready to Drink
17. Hutch - "Hair of The Dog- Flying Dog APA" - Been in the bottle over a month, so drink it as soon as you like
18. lucas - NS Summer "Real Ale" - bottled 1 week ago, give it another week or two, and then maybe a week in the fridge.
19. Chris Taylor - American Amber Ale: ready to drink.*
20. driveitlikeyoustoleit - ACA
21. 65 Bellett - Ordinary Bitter
22. wambesi - Honey Wheat Beer
*23. Cummins - IPA - Should be good to go*
24. Lavender - APA

I just cracked a test bottle of my NS summer ale. there's only very light carbonation and it's quite hazy. the haze mightn't go away (I've had a problem in the beer before this that even filtering + polyclar didnt help.. though perhaps I didnt leave it long enough?), but a few weeks will do the bubbles a lot of good. would be perfect for a hot xmas day  dont worry too much about the hop aroma fading, there seems to be plenty there


----------



## andreic (28/11/07)

woohoo!

just picked up my case from Citymorgue2 - thanks mate!

Will chuck a few bottles in the fridge for tasting over the next few days. Tasting thread is looking good already.

cheers,

Andrei


----------



## andreic (28/11/07)

was deciding which beers to put in the fridge and noticed I have 2 of Lucas NS Summer Ale, at the expense of Cummins IPA I think... oh well - no biggy...

cheers,

Andrei


----------



## Hutch (28/11/07)

Hey andreic,

I picked mine up today, and I think I've got 2x Spills Belgian Blonde, though not missing anything else!!! 
Lucky me - Cheers Spills!

Hutch (looking forward to some great drinking in the coming month  ).


----------



## Wardhog (29/11/07)

Cheers Fents for my case, now to tuck in.

Cummins IPA, "Watsonia Lager" (Koelsch), Peels' scottish in the fridge, the tasting begins in earnest tonight.


----------



## Fents (29/11/07)

Andreic and Hutch - blame me for that, it was a nightmare and i thought i would of buggerd a few.


----------



## brettprevans (29/11/07)

possibly another reason to revisit the labeling system and maybe standardisation of bottles (ie all PET)? keeping in mind I say that with no malice whatsoever as Im an offender in regards to having supplied all sorts of bottles (glass and PET).


----------



## andreic (29/11/07)

Fents said:


> Andreic and Hutch - blame me for that, it was a nightmare and i thought i would of buggerd a few.



Don't worry Fents. A few screw ups when sorting 24 x 24 beers is understandable... 

The comment about standardising labeling could be worth a look for next time. I saw in one of the other state case swap threads last year that one of the rules was to write the number on the lid - that might make it easier to sort! On the whole the Vic case swap "rules" are a lot more loose than some of the other states - it gives it a much more casual / inclusive feel I think which is probably a good thing!

cheers,

Andrei


----------



## Hutch (29/11/07)

andreic said:


> The comment about standardising labeling could be worth a look for next time.


Agree with this too - Full credit to you boys for doing the sort, and getting it almost completely right!

It took me a while to sort through mine, some with numbers on lids, some with acronyms, and some with I don't know what!
Thankfully there was enough info on AHB to work out the unknowns (I think!).
Will be tucking into Fent's Kolsch tonight. Can't wait!


----------



## lucas (29/11/07)

I've only had a very quick look through the case but I too noticed I have two of alley cats light summer quencher. not sure which one I'm missing, bit too complex to work out what is what without sitting down with a printout of the list


----------



## Quintrex (29/11/07)

lucas said:


> I've only had a very quick look through the case but I too noticed I have two of alley cats light summer quencher. not sure which one I'm missing, bit too complex to work out what is what without sitting down with a printout of the list



heh, last swap I ended up with two bottles of your alt, still not sure who's bottle I missed out on


----------



## andreic (29/11/07)

Hey case swap sorting day participants!

did any of you taste the bottles of Helles I supplied for the sorting day? I gather you may have tried numerous beers, and many far superior to my Helles. I would still appreciate any feedback you can provide. I'm drinking it now and I'm thinking its not infected as I originally thought, but nothing special none the less. My wife drank one this evening and liked it...

cheers,

Andrei


----------



## Thirsty Boy (30/11/07)

andreic said:


> Hey case swap sorting day participants!
> 
> did any of you taste the bottles of Helles I supplied for the sorting day? I gather you may have tried numerous beers, and many far superior to my Helles. I would still appreciate any feedback you can provide. I'm drinking it now and I'm thinking its not infected as I originally thought, but nothing special none the less. My wife drank one this evening and liked it...
> 
> ...



Pretty sure it was your Helles that got tasted early on in the swap day ... drank a lot of beers that day nad memory a little fuzzy, but I seem to recall it being a fairly soft, clean easy drinking light lager. I didn't notice an overt faults and I quite liked it. Not sure how it stacks up against the style guideines because I'm not familiar with teh style. But I remember it being nice.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (30/11/07)

I remember it being Saturday.


----------



## therook (30/11/07)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Pretty sure it was your Helles that got tasted early on in the swap day ... drank a lot of beers that day nad memory a little fuzzy, but I seem to recall it being a fairly soft, clean easy drinking light lager. I didn't notice an overt faults and I quite liked it. Not sure how it stacks up against the style guideines because I'm not familiar with teh style. But I remember it being nice.




Yep we tried the helles early on and everyone commented that it was a great beer and should have been in the swap.

rook


----------



## andreic (30/11/07)

therook said:


> Yep we tried the helles early on and everyone commented that it was a great beer and should have been in the swap.
> 
> rook



aaahhhh - I hope my Hefeweizen will be ok now  

The Helles had a slightly sour taste when bottling which reminded me of a brewery infection I had last year - 3 of my beers were totally ruined and were tipped down the drain... I thought it best not to risk it in the case. I appear to have overreacted and it has come good!

Thanks for the feedback though - much appreciated.

Andrei


----------



## therook (30/11/07)

andreic said:


> aaahhhh - I hope my Hefeweizen will be ok now
> 
> The Helles had a slightly sour taste when bottling which reminded me of a brewery infection I had last year - 3 of my beers were totally ruined and were tipped down the drain... I thought it best not to risk it in the case. I appear to have overreacted and it has come good!
> 
> ...



Andrei,

There deffinately wasn't any sour taste.

Great beer

Guess what your making next swap  

Rook


----------



## andreic (30/11/07)

therook said:


> Andrei,
> 
> There deffinately wasn't any sour taste.
> 
> ...



Assuming you really mean it I will happily have another crack... means brewing it in Feb - early March in anticipation of a Xmas in July case swap (did I really say that!). I reserve the right to change my mind.

cheers,

Andrei


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (2/12/07)

voota said:


> I should add that anybody who ends up with the bottle "S.S" will have a different version of my extra stout, it's not smoked and has a more piney hop character... sorry but I ran out of bottles. The people who ended up with "SS" have the actual smoked stout.



Me! I haven't tried it but it is lined up waiting for clearance from the tower. Tonight, or when next settling in to do the hard yards of tasting...


----------



## voota (2/12/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> Me! I haven't tried it but it is lined up waiting for clearance from the tower. Tonight, or when next settling in to do the hard yards of tasting...



Looking forward to hearing what you think of it.


----------

